# Rave review for Monave!!!



## Christy123 (Jan 19, 2007)

I absolutely love this makeup! I've tried EDM, which I thought I liked....it was good, but didn't seem to be lasting through the day, then I tried Lumiere, and I liked it better than EDM, but today I tried the Monave, and it is by far the best! It lasted ALL day with NO touchups, and that is unheard of for me. One of the things I noticed was that the powder doesn't go everywhere like the EDM. It seems to be more finely milled. It goes on smooth, and doesn't get oily later in the day. I went on a sample hunt craze over the last few weeks. so I still have a few that are coming from other companies, but I really don't see how any of them could beat Monave!!!!!!! I'll keep you updated as I continue to wear it, because, at first I thought EDM was wonderful. But, I was new ti MMU, and didn't really know what to expect.

There sample kit costs $10.00, so it is not as cheap to get as EDM or Lumiere, but to me it is worth it!!!

Just wanted to share.

Christy


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 19, 2007)

Yay, thanks for sharing Christy! Monave is also one of my HG foundations!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> And it is true, out of the myriad of MMU brands I've tried, Monave by far has the best staying power.


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 19, 2007)

I haven't tried Monave yet, but have tried EDM and Lumiere, which right now is my HG. What colors in Monave did you get and what were you in EDM and Lumiere?

I may try it, but wondering about colors. I just ordered some samples of Valerie CD, which I've heard good things about oo.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 19, 2007)

yay! i love monave too. it provides great coverage, especially the concealer-foundation formula. i am waiting for another sample from them. i thought hyeyeon was my color but might be a bit too dark so i'm waiting for tephorah! plus i ordered some lip glazes...i hope i get them soon


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 19, 2007)

I got my Monave samples this week and it really does have major staying power. I have never had a problem with having to touch up with any MMU- very dry skin- but was shocked that even touching doesn't make Monave budge. You have to rub pretty firmly to get any transfer. That's impressive. I am waiting on Lumiere samples but so far Monave has the lead. Signature is quite similar but the Monave concealer foundation is a little better at coverage- it's crazy how little is required! Only thing I wish is that they would tell about the colors in the concealer foundations like they do in the regular one. It's hard to figure out just from photos. Did you try the #51m Semi-matte White (eye) color? It is the best brow highlighter I have ever used! No matter who wins the foundation award for me, I'll be back for that! Anyone try the liner pencils? I am drooling over the white one (lining lower lid) and wonder if anyone has tried them.


----------



## jmb2236 (Jan 19, 2007)

Thanks for the review, I'll need to check them out.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Sophia (Jan 19, 2007)

Ohhhh I can't buy Monave and I want so much! Unfortunately we don't have Global Priority and with standart airmail they cost the shipping 16$ for the samples!!!! I don't know why so expensive! Other brands don't do that!


----------



## Christy123 (Jan 20, 2007)

The color that I've used of Monave so far is "Sandra". I had at first only ordered one sample, then before I even got that in, I ordered the sample kit. That time I ordered the "light medium pink" group of 4 colors and they aren't here yet, so I'm not sure how they will match up. The Sandra color looks dark in the container, and I was sure it wouldn't match my skin tone, but it really seems to match very well. I was reading on the Monave forum (you can access it from there home page) and some others were saying that you really can't judge by what it looks like in the container, because they look different on. In EDM I seem to like the medium beige in semi-matte (the medium beige is actually lighter than the "light medium beige....don't know why) or the neutral light in semi-matte. I tried the original formula, not the concealer one. Have any of your tried both, and have a comparison of the two formulas?

I am going to try their finishing dust, because I've read great things about it, too.

Christy


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 20, 2007)

hmmm...i have mixed feelings about the monave finishing dust. maybe it's just me but it doesn't do much for me. i know some people swear by it though. i personally prefer the Joppa finishing silk. it gives me a nice matte, soft focus finish!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 20, 2007)

Christy - I love Monave finishing powder in Angel. I think it's the best finisher I've tried. It doesn't make me look powdery or chalky, just gives a creamy glow. It has kaolin clay too to control oilies.


----------



## Christy123 (Jan 20, 2007)

Aileen,

Have you tried both the concealer foundation and the original foundation, and if so, can you tell me the difference between them?

Thanks for all your help....I appreciate the fact you always try to help us newbies out with information!

Christy


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 23, 2007)

Aileen's review got me to try out Monave. She's absolutely right about the staying power and how little was needed. Even less is needed for the concealer foundations. I went with Lumiere when it comes to foundation, really dry skin, but will use Monave Caroline to cover some hyper-pigmentation on my forehead. I can see why so many are fans of it though. If you have any staying power issues, Monave is the rock. I will be buying other things from them too. Their e/s are gorgeous!!! I got several of the lip glazes- love how they are in between a lip stick and lip balm... not sticky or gooey at all. Color without being too opaque. Seems like all the colors work no matter which you pick too. I love reading Aileen's post because she tries everything and gives such great info. I like to try new things and it's boring to do the same old thing every day. I look at makeup as crayons or paint. It's so fun to try different looks.


----------



## blondie36 (Jan 23, 2007)

monave is my new hg mmu, i used and loved everyday minerals but it didnt last all day like monave does


----------



## blueberrycraze (Jan 23, 2007)

I'm also a Monave convert. Used to wear BE everyday until I tried Monave based on Aileen's recommendation in a different makeup forum. Finish is just flawless and the staying power simply is the best I've tried.


----------



## jenny_p (Jan 23, 2007)

Maybe I should try Monave as well.i have very oily skin tho'. will it still stay put all day?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 23, 2007)

hi *Christy*! The difference between the two is that concealer-foundation formula is more dense, hence you really need just a teeny amount for one application, or else it will look cakey. However, people with some blemishes to hide really love this formula because it really does its job, and because it's mineral makeup, does not aggravate the blemishes at all. If your shade is part of the original formula, you can ask Deb (of Monave) to make it in the concealer-foundation formula. I heard the wait is a couple of weeks, though. Hope that helps!

*Hoozey*- thank you for the kind words. I love MMU because it does what it promises and never makes my skin break out. I love the lip glazes too! My all-time favorite is Honey. I also love Butterscotch and Petticoat, these are staples in my purse. I'm glad your enjoying trying out different samples, as well!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

*Olga* (blueberrycraze) - I am so glad you're here! Good to see an old friend on this board! :heart:


----------



## lisagwren (Jan 23, 2007)

Great information!! Thanks


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 23, 2007)

Aileen- you deserve some praise for all your knowledge in the MMU world. You do such a great job of explaining everything. I love MMU because it makes me look younger. I actually get carded routinely and I am almost 39. Talk about a compliment for my skin! I know if I went without it, they wouldn't be doing that. They'd see all the flaws. No thanks. That's why I put up with the BE itch until I found new MMU because I couldn't go back to liquid. My hubby has 6 sisters and I have converted all of them to MMU (and my friends.) Some were a little mad that I didn't tell them about it sooner. Since going on my quest for my HG, I have kept everyone up to date and now they are starting to check out these other companies.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 24, 2007)

OMG, Aileen....I got the Honey lip glaze and can I just tell you that i absolutely ADORE it. It's such a wonderful color....so natural but yet beautiful. I got the mini one...but I think i'm going to order the full size one now...along with some other colors...hahaa..


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 24, 2007)

*Hoozey*- Wow, you get carded! The underlying compliment is surely worth the inconvenience of whipping out your ID.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Thanks but I'm still trying to feel my way in the MMU world too. No matter what brand, however, I think you can't go wrong with MMU (as opposed to traditional makeup).



Kathy- I LOVE Honey as well. I have a backup tube, isn't that insane?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I think I am almost done with my first tube. I have MAC lipglasses in my purse as well but I seem to almost always reach for Honey!


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 24, 2007)

haha...Aileen, I just ordered some lip glazes from Monave. I ordered a full size of honey and a full size of maple (it was $2 off...heehee). i'm so glad you raved about these lip glazes because i absolutely adore them.


----------



## lilita (Jan 24, 2007)

I was going to put a stop to my sampling obsession but having read all these reviews... Yikes! I think I'll be spending more money!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I think I need help choosing a concealer-foundation shade ...There seem to be no color descriptions for the concealer page...

What is the closest match to Lumiere's Light Med Warm (Veena) ? (In EDM, I am somewhere between LWButter &amp; MedBeigeNeutral.)


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 24, 2007)

^ I'm a Light Medium Warm in Lumiere veena and I use Monave Teporah. Hyeyeon in the concealer-foundation formula is also a good choice, especially for women with lots of yellow undertones.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 24, 2007)

yep, me too. i'm the same shade...in Monave, i use Hyeyeon and it looks fine on me. I do also have Teporah as well. it's more on the olive side...but try those 2 and see which one matches you better  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilita (Jan 24, 2007)

thanks, periwinkle and makeupchicky!

I definitely have yellow in my face but I also have peach-beige tones... and I don't want to look TOO Yellow.

Also looking at SANDRA/neutral (pity they dont have the concealer formula) Would you say that this is more pink or more yellow?


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 24, 2007)

Sandra is pinker. If I were you I'd get Hyeyeon instead of Sandra. I assume you're asian and Hyeyeon suits asian skin better.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilita (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, I am asian. Thanks for the recommendation!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 24, 2007)

yep, i agree with Aileen. even when i use hyeyeon sometimes, i end up looking a little pink, so i don't think it's completely yellow! sandra might make you look too pink, which would have a create a huge contrast between your face and neck.


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 25, 2007)

Aileen-

Yes, I get carded quite a bit and I laugh, but it makes me feel great. Maybe it's because I am short? One time the cashier says "Oh, these are YOUR kids" when she carded me and I showed my ID.

I started with MMU almost 5 years ago with BE. I was getting racoon eyes from my mascara with regular makeup. After trying the foundation, I was hooked. I had to find a new MMU because BE started making me itch and actually made my eyes red and flakey... not a good look. HA. I saw your review on the Monave site (was familar with them due to littlestuff4u carrying them) and it lead to this forum. I am so grateful to you for that review, moreso about leading me to this forum. There's so much good info here and everyone is so helpful. I had no idea how many MMU's were out there. It's heavenly.

Have you ever tried littlestuff4u? Sandra makes beautiful eye shadows and blushes. You'd get a kick out of all the colors in eye products. Out of all the ones I've checked out, she seems to have the most colors.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Jan 25, 2007)

Hoozey: You are very welcome, although I unknowingly led you here, but I'm glad I did.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I just checked out the site you mentioned and I didn't even know someone other than Monave is selling Monave stuff. That looks great, and now I think I'm lemming for some Eye Whispers! They look fantastic, thanks.


----------



## Hoozey (Jan 26, 2007)

I am glad you lead me here too!! Love this place!!:rockwoot:

The shimmerals are really amazing too. Some are more like glimmers but some are soft sheen. Anything that says satin or pearl in the name has the soft sheen like a satin ribbon or pearl. Really neat color is dragonfire- it looks like a warm brown but has green irridescence, especially neat when foiled! It has color change on the lid without doing anything. I have quite a collection from there!


----------



## SumtingSweet (Jan 26, 2007)

You ladies talked me into ordering some samples! :lol: I am so tired of traditional foundation. I ordered the the samples shades Brandy, Sharon, and Keaira. I'm supposed to be on a no buy till March but I'm in desperate need of a new foundation. I wish I could try a sample of the setting powder though...


----------



## farris2 (Jan 26, 2007)

Foundation is so important though....like a necessity. lol


----------



## SumtingSweet (Jan 26, 2007)

Very true! I think that I'll have a much better chance at getting an exact matchwith minerals anyway...I'll be saving lotsa money in the long run.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 27, 2007)

yay! i found my shade...i ordered a sample of teporah in the concealer-foundation formula and it looks great, even for my dry skin. i was using hyeyeon before, but think teporah is definitely a better match. i'm considering buying a full size (gasp)...but maybe after i receive my valerie samples. :rockwoot:


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 27, 2007)

If I wear fairly light warm intensive in EDM, what color do you think would be my match for Monave?


----------



## Gvieve (Jan 27, 2007)

Monave is definitely one of the best that I've tried.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 27, 2007)

susanks1 - i am thinking you might like Paula or Caroline in the concealer-foundation formula. i wore light warm in EDM and now using Teporah (which is 1-2 shades darker than the 2 i recommended). you can order sample jars to test out what color suits you best. good luck! i think i'll love them a lot better than EDM.


----------



## susanks1 (Jan 28, 2007)

Thanks for your help.


----------



## ShelbyLynn (Jan 28, 2007)

I too love Monave as well.. I find it better than EDM foundation, but I do like EDM finishing powder though.


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 31, 2007)

Makeupchicky,

What shades of Val did you try? I got Y2, Y3 and W 2.75. I'm trying to figure which I like better. The Y3 is probably too yellow for me. I still love my Lumiere Lt-Med Golden so maybe I should just stick w/that. All this sampling is getting to be a bit much!


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 31, 2007)

haha...ruby, it's you again!! i follow periwinkle_sky's (Aileen's) ordering pattern (i know, i'm an MMU stalker). she's also an NC30 and every shade that she's recommended had worked for me, so i just follow whatever she orders. i think in lumiere, i ordered light-med warm and light-med golden and they both worked! in val, i ordered the W2.5 and W2.75 along with Y2...i hear that the Yellow shades are really really yellow...but i have to try it to believe it!


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 31, 2007)

Makeupchicky, THANKS so much for sharing your colors with me! Periwinkle Sky definitely knows her minerals! The Y2 is pretty yellow, but it may work. Works pretty well for me, but I'm trying to decide between that and Lumiere FF. Right now I'm still leaning heavily toward the FF as my HG.


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 31, 2007)

ruby, i'm so glad you're loving your minerals. i'm currently using my monave and have been for the last few days. i'm definitely considering it my HG for now. i'm still waiting to try val's...they should get here anytime now...


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 31, 2007)

So do you like the Monave better than the Lumiere? I'm still debating whether to order from Monave, or whether to just call it quits! Let me know how Val's CD stacks up too!


----------



## makeupchicky (Jan 31, 2007)

i am still waiting for my val samples...i like lumiere as well but i still think monave has better coverage. after i try val's, i'll be able to decide and hopefully commit to one brand. i'm a bit commitment-phobic right now!


----------



## ruby2 (Jan 31, 2007)

I hear you! Keep me posted on your HG, ok?


----------



## Gvieve (Feb 1, 2007)

Hahaha. Ditto. But I want so bad to commit. They make it sooo hard to commit.


----------



## makeupchick (Feb 5, 2007)

do they give the same amount in baggies and jars?


----------



## realmccoy (Feb 5, 2007)

I just recieved my Monave samples and it was very easy to ditch the luminere. The coverage was awesome and only took seconds to apply in comparison to all of the other brands, , what monave did in two light dry buffed layers! Even better my skin looked naturally flawless, I made it through an 8 hour shift without any touchups! I'm done with sampling, I found my HG! Thanks Aileen!

Now I just need a finishing powder with the same illusion that BE has without the itchy ingredients. Any reccomendations?


----------



## lilita (Feb 5, 2007)

The coverage is better than Lumiere??? I assume you are referring to the Concealer-Foundation formula? I haven't sampled Monave yet, and love love love Lumiere VV's coverage...

(Oh dear, I think I'll have to go ahead and order Monave samples... when will I ever stop spending $ on MMU...)


----------



## makeupchick (Feb 5, 2007)

i really like monave too. i like the coverage a lot better then lumiere. i only need to use the smallest amount ever compare to other brands i tried like just a few tiny beads on each side of my face and im good. not too drying for my oily skin. ive only tried sample jars and the colors aren't a great match but its alright. they say dont use a synthetic brush to apply but i did and its great better then i think it'll come out.

anyone else that asian with light yellow undertones that can recommend me a shade or two?


----------



## LVA (Feb 5, 2007)

yea! for finding your HG. What kind of finishing powder are u looking for? Since u already love Monave so much , maybe u should try the angel finishing dust ...it's tinted and since u already tried the foundation .... u'll know the quality is good  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## realmccoy (Feb 5, 2007)

Monave is the first mineral foundation that I didn't have to apply wet to get the airbrushed effect! I manage a restaurant so the debris from the cooking oils, heat, and chemicals tend to break down the makeup faster besides the fact that I'm always moving, but this makeup stays put. The evil bathroom where I work has the most unforgiveable lighting, but with monave I didn't see the usual uneven application blotches where the makeup was wearing off that I was accostomed to with Luminere and EDM. I tried all formulas in the Luminere foundation sampler, they were all fine, except they didn't do much to minimize the appearance of pores, didn't have the application ease and staying power I was seeking, plus the liquid formula I got in 2 different colors were inconsistent, one color was runny, the other was so thick it didn't pump and they were the same formulation. The cream to powder formula enhanced every little pore and blemish. Monave concealer formula literally took two minutes to apply and I didn't even have to use concealer!

I'm wondering if finishing powder is even necessary, the only one I liked was BE because it sealed the makeup and gave me a perfect finished glow. My skin is dry so I don't want to spend money on a product that's only purpose is to control oil. EDM and Aromaleigh went into the garbage as soon as I tried it because it didn't do anything.


----------



## lilita (Feb 5, 2007)

real mccoy, - that's so cool! thanks for sharing this. I am now super excited to experience Monave. It's good to hear that it minimizes pores because I have huge ones, and every MMU brand I've tried (regardless of how good it feels) always exaggerates the pores and dryness on my cheeks. I am crossing my fingers that Monave will have my perfect foundation shade...


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 5, 2007)

Monave seems to be the choice for staying power and more oil prone skin. My own skin is very dry and Monave emphasized the dryness of my skin and did not minimize pores. I don't think it is as easy as some to sample either. The color choices are rather confusing and the sample pack is not that ecomomical since they don't let you choose the 4 foundation colors. I got the light-medium yellow kit and only one was a match. It is rather expensive seeing you pay for the sample $10, and handling $2 and then shipping too. You get 6 other powders but it's really about finding the right foundation. It's high quality but can be an expensive sample in comparison to most. I do use the concealer foundation for some hyperpigmentation on my forehead but only ordered a few of the samples because I didn't feel like paying $24 for full sized. I was also quite disappointed with the size of their full-sized e/s- it's basically the same size as a sample jar with a sifter for $7.50. Don't get me wrong, I like Monave and will order from them again but it is a little more costly than trying some of the others. Signature has identical ingredients as the Monave regular foundation so one may want to try there first to get a feel for it.


----------



## realmccoy (Feb 5, 2007)

That's really wierd, my skin is desperately dry, but Monave just glides on and doesn't pool around the dry patches like EDM and Luminere. I got over mineral eyeshadows a long time ago since I found out that they don't really benefit the skin like the foundation does.

Have you tried emu oil or camillia oil for your face? I've been using a combo of emu/camillia oil with Weleda skin food externally, and extra virgin cocnut oil internally and my skin is much clearer and hydrated.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 5, 2007)

Makeupchicky,

It's Ruby again! What colors of Monave did you try? Still haven't gotten my samples yet, but hopefully in the next couple of days. I wonder if I'll have the same reaction?? I can't imagine anything being better than my Lumiere FF!!!!!!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh yes, the coverage is a lot better than Lumiere, and I think she was just talking about the regular foundation, not the concealer-foundation. I think I mentioned before that in my experience nothing beats Monave in terms of staying power and coverage (I've tried around 8 brands and still counting). I also don't touch up with Monave anymore, everything looks so creamy and flawless after 8-10 hours (even 12). I love the flawless finish of Valerie, Lumiere, BE, but this is amazing stuff.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## memaize (Feb 5, 2007)

I really wanted to love Monave but it just doesn't work for me. I couldn't find a good color match. The Caroline was an exact match to my throat but a little light for my face. I tried mixing but the colors all seemed off. The closest mix looked nice at first but a few hours later ended up looking patchy and streaky and got worse as the day progressed. I thought it may have been my application so I tried again for a couple of days but no luck. I guess that is why there are so many choices out there. The ES samples I got are fabulous and I've since ordered full sizes (110 and 112) along with som lippies. The good thing is when I put on my Valerie the day after the last testing it made me appreciate it all the more. Of course I still have some Lumere samples on the way. I've made converts of my friends and family so they now expect me to keep up with all the brands and mmu news. Such fun


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 5, 2007)

I know I have weird skin. I have NEVER experienced oily skin- not even as a teen. Now at almost 40, it's extremely dry. I also live in a climate that changes dramatically during the seasons. In the summer it is humid even when there are droughts and then in the winter the air is so dry- today the humidity was 1!! So I know a lot of it is climate. I slather on jojoba oil, moisturizer, and have squalene on the way. I pretty much drink only water during the day and cook with olive oil and "good" oils but I still have dry skin. The Monave just made it more apparent.

I don't wear mineral e/s because of the benefits but because I love how they appy and stay. I just think they look so much prettier than non-mineral ones. I love the Monave eye liner pencils I bought. They go on so smooth and stay put. I hadn't used pencil in years but they are quick and easy when in a hurry and Monave's are wonderful IMHO.


----------



## dreamzz (Feb 5, 2007)

after reading all these reviews, i must try monave! my skin tends to get oily through out the day so monave sounds like it might just work for me!


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 5, 2007)

my skin has been extremely dry these days thanks to winter climate and the retin-a i'm using at night. it seems that monave is the ONLY mineral foundation that i can apply dry and not make my skin look all dry and flakey. All the other brands (ie lumiere, valerie) i have to apply wet to not make my skin look super flakey. that's why i love monave!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 8, 2007)

Ok Ladies, need some CF Shade Advice! I just got my sample of Hyeyeon and it melts perfectly into my winter skin. I want to take advantage of the full size w/refill offer and buy a darker shade for when I get some sun during the warmer months. I want to stay in the CF formula and will need the yellow tone that Hyeyeon has. I don't sit out in the sun purposely, but I am outside w/my kids walking, biking, playing, etc. Any advice is very welcomed! Thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 9, 2007)

Wish I could help you but that's one thing that is difficult with Monave because the foundations don't really move up just in darkness. The CFs were never described so it was even more difficult to figure out what would work. Actually my match was a CF too- Caroline, but I wouldn't mind knowing what a "summer" equivalent is since I often use that to hide my spotty issue on my forehead. I may actually be able to use Monave in the summer when it's nice and humid here.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hoozey, if I hear anything else on the Monave board I'll let you know! But isn't Hyeyeon the next darker shade from Caroline in the CF? Guess we could always email Monave directly too, I just thought w/all the knowledge here someone would know!


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 9, 2007)

Ruby

I think the recs here are always great. Everyone takes such a personal interest to help out if they can. I didn't know Hyeyeon was next up to Caroline. Thanks for the info. Actually when I tried Monave I was shocked at how light they looked in the jars- thought "This can't match." but it did. Staying power is unreal. Lumiere is my HG but Monave is number 2 amd excellent for problem areas.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 9, 2007)

Hoozey I agree with you, this is a wonderful board!! I called Monave this am and spoke w/a very nice woman who said she actually makes the makeup! She suggested I go w/Mirabella since that is the next shade darker so guess I'll get a sample pot of that to try. I'm still trying to decide between the Hyeyeon and my Lumiere FF. They are both wonderful! Just curious, why do you like Lumiere better?


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 9, 2007)

I guess I like Lumiere FF because it is a little less matte than Monave. I basically try to achieve a look with makeup of freshly washed skin which has a bit of a sheen to it (only without the flaws.) I find matte finishes make me look older - makes the fine lines show up. I don't look my age to most people (which will be 39 next month) but I like to keep it that way. :rotfl: So I guess when I use Lumiere it gives me enough coverage without being too matte and lets me keep getting carded (no lie) which makes me feel good. :rockwoot:


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 10, 2007)

Thanks Hoozey! I am still torn between the Monave and Lumiere, but now that Paypal has a $15 rebate I'm going to go ahead and get the full size Hyeyeon anyway. I totally concur about getting carded too. I am looking at 45 in a month and everyone tells me I look 10-15 yrs. younger, which is music to my ears!!!!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 11, 2007)

Hoozey, have you tried the regular foundation as opposed to the concealer foundations? I agree that the CFoundations are matte because it gives a denser coverage, but the regular foundations are less matte than Lumiere, IMO.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 12, 2007)

Aileen,

I tried the yellow samples light-medium and Caroline was my only match. The regular foundation ones weren't a match. I figured they would be similar to Signature foundation because they have the exact same ingredients and I wore that for a week or so while waiting on Lumiere. I immediately fell in love with Lumiere FF because it melts right into my skin. Signature and Monave seem to stay on top of my skin- no matter how much I buff. I also noticed this with foundation which has kanolin clay as it's main ingredient. I think my skin is really so devoid of oil that it has nothing to adhere to.The tiny lines near my eyes were more apparent when wearing these other foundations. It's not dry as in flakey- just dry as in not at all oily no matter what I apply to it beforehand. I seem to get decent coverage with Lumiere FF dry... I did the before (ugh) and after thread recently with it. Let me know what you think. I think maybe Monave would be better for me in summer when it is more humid. I love how it looks on you. Do you know which color is Caroline's counterpart in the regular foundation? I may try them again... I am thinking I may need more of their pencil liners. I am impressed with the staying power. I like the ease of a pencil on my lazier days. I got my SIL hooked on semi-matte white as a highlighter already too.


----------



## StressedJess (Feb 12, 2007)

I have tried Monave and have been tossing around whether or not to get the "make your own mmu" kits they sell.


----------



## blondie36 (Feb 12, 2007)

i also want to buy the kit,but ive been spending to much lately,please let me know how it goes if you do get it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 12, 2007)

Hi Hoozey,

Sadly, they don't really have a Caroline in the regular foundation formula. However, you can ask Deb to custom-make Caroline for you in the regular foundation, turn-around time is 2 weeks, I read. You can always order a few weeks before summer hits so you can have it by then. Oh, you have tried Monave pencil liners? Interesting, I've never tried them. I probably will after your review.


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 12, 2007)

The pencil liners go on really creamy smooth but actually stay put. I got the white and espresso. I am thinking I am going to have to get deep sea, khaki, warm brown, grape... hmmm what else. I'm so bad, I want them all.


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 13, 2007)

OK- I did my MU today in Monave and put it in the before and after thread. It looks great but I definitely feel a "tightness" to my skin compared to the Lumiere FF. Look at how great it covered my pigmentation issues on my forehead though!! It went on better than when I first tried it... I think because I switched to a creamy cleanser- I haven't used anything with SLS in it for at least a month, and of course moisturize like crazy. I am definitely considering Caroline as a summer foundation- I like that it is a little better SPF because of the zinc oxide. PS- wore the Monave pencil liner for the photo too


----------



## Mia! (Feb 14, 2007)

how much product do you actually get for the monave sample set? for 4 sample foundations at $10, i hope it's a decent amount!


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 14, 2007)

Mia-

The samples are in small stacker jars. I ordered some samples to use as concealer and could fit 2 1/2 to fill the jar itself if that helps. It's enough to use for quite a while because you need very little for coverage.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 14, 2007)

You also get 6 additional powders w/that $10 sample set. But I ordered individual sample foundation pots as I didn't like not having a choice in colors.


----------



## jacobabee (Feb 14, 2007)

Tried monave hyeyeon but it made me look too yellow. I need some yellow but not THAT yellow. It also didn't look creamy on my skin. I think there's something wrong with the way i applied it.


----------



## SherryAnn (Feb 14, 2007)

I haven't heard of them (yet) but that's just one thing I love about MUT!


----------



## farris2 (Feb 14, 2007)

Ok so what is the size of the full size containers? I am going to have to buy this because I tried my samples today and I love it! I used Ashlie,and I got the Ashlie concealor foundation,but I thought it was just a concealor? Also,what about finishing powder? Which one is translucent?

Thanks!


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 15, 2007)

The full size foundation is a 30 gram jar w/9-10 grams of product. The translucent finishing powder is the serecite, they are 20 gram jars w/5-7 grams of product. Monave also has a refill baggie deal for the foundation where you get a full size jar and the same size refill for $35-you can mix/match colors too.


----------



## lilita (Feb 15, 2007)

I think I need some help from this forum...

My Monave samples have arrived and so far (this is only Day 2) I have to say I really LOVE the coverage and staying power of the Concealer-foundation! It also looks so smooth and natural.

I got Sandra, Teporah and Hyeyeon. Going by gut instinct and the color of the powders in the jar, I went with Hyeyeon yesterday and this looked like a perfect match. To me, it's not as creamy and soft as Lumiere VV - feels a bit drier and more matte... but I don't mind that. This morning I decided to do half my face in Teporah and half in Hyeyeon. And I was such a major ditz I got distracted and then I couldn't remember which half was which. The crazy thing too is that on both halves of my face, the foundation color looked _identical! :frown:_

I'll have to try this half-half test again tonight (and get an objective opinion from the BF), but in the meantime, I'd like to hear other people's descriptions of TEPORAH and HYEYEON - how do you see the difference? Which one is lighter/darker/more yellow?

Interestingly, even though they both look the same on my face, they definitely look different on my wrist. On my wrist, Teporah looks darker and peachier than Hyeyeon. (I know on the website it's supposed to be more olive but on my wrist it looks warmer that Hyeyeon - which looks lighter and yellower.) So maybe both shades work on my freakish multi-toned yellow-peach-brown face .... but if I had to pick between Teporah &amp; Hyeyeon, which one do you think is a better match?

Link to photo

(^ note: I have decided that the Lumiere LM Warm is too pale and pink for me... need to try some Goldens)


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 15, 2007)

Lilita you look fantastic in that photo and it really is hard to tell which side is which. I got my sample of Hyeyeon last week and really liked it, so much that I ordered a full size and am hoping it arrives this week. I didn't order Teporah the first time so can't help w/comparisons, but the Hyeyeon is pretty yellow to me. I wear Lt.-Med Gold in Lumiere, both VV and FF (slightly more yellow in this formula) and the Hyeyeon looks a tiny bit yellower than the Lum FF. What is your opinion of Meow? What /formulas work for you? I get so confused w/all the cat names that it's overwhelming and I haven't bothered w/samples yet. How do you compare it to Lumiere VV?


----------



## lilita (Feb 15, 2007)

Thank you, ruby2! I am glad to know that you can wear both Hyeyeon and LM Golden in Lumiere... This means that LM-Golden might suit me too, and I have ordered a small jar.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I understand how you feel about Meow - to tell the truth, I almost gave up on Meow because after sampling over 10 shades I couldn't find one that suited me. But when I ran out of my Lumiere samples (waiting for full sizes to arrive) I started playing around &amp; mixing my Meow samples and with some help from the MMU forums, worked out my shade to be roughly 60% Naughty Angora (yellow) + 40% Frisky Persian (peach).

I have only tried Meow's Purrfect Puss formula - and I love it because it's very light and weightless and I can wear many many layers and my skin still feels like there is no makeup on it. The powder is super fine and non-drying and it really melds with your skin over time. In terms of coverage though, I would say that it's almost the opposite of Lumiere VV - which is concentrated, "creamy" and "opaque" and covers everything. Meow is super matte and sheer - I find that I have to use a lot more product to get a decent coverage.

I know it might seem like a contradiction, but I love the Lumiere VV formula because it's so "intensive" and Meow Purrfect P. because it's so "sheer".

Personally I like Meow for that casual daytime "natural" fresh-faced no-makeup look. And Lumiere is fantastic for going out and looking glamorous with flawless skin  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

If you are going to try Meow, bear in mind though that the "Light" range (Frisky) is really pale - almost ashy - more so in real life than it looks on the computer screen. If we are the same skintone, I would recommend Naughty/Medium Angora (yellow) or Naughty Abyssinian (yellow-beige) , or mixing one of these with something else.

Hope this helps!


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 15, 2007)

Lilita,

Wow, that is probably one of the best reviews/comparisons that I have ever read! Thank you so much and I really appreciate it. I do really like Lumiere and Monave and feel like I should quit sampling, but your description of Meow really makes me want to try that too. I appreciate the color hints and tips. I guess if I'm going to try it I should get an order in tonight before the sale is over! I think that you will like Lumiere's Goldens-the Lt-Med is perfect for my Chinese skin. Have you tried Val's CD at all? I got samples of Y2, Y3 and W 2.75. The Y2 is the best color for me, but I find that I have to blot w/that brand during the day and I don't have to at all w/Monave or Lumiere. Take care and thanks again!


----------



## lilita (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Ruby2, I am chinese too! Glad I could help!

No, I haven't tried Val... and after all the money I have spent on foundations in the past 3 months, I don't think I should start on Val or I'll never stop and then I'll be broke before you know it  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Right now I am loving Monave (it's only Day 2!) and already wondering if I should buy a full-size of Hyeyeon &amp; Angel finishing powder or join a MMU Anonymous 12-step program .... LOL


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 16, 2007)

I know what you mean, this whole MMU thing is totally addicting. I have only been using then since last May and I don't even want to know how much I've spent. I think Monave is going to be right up there on the HG list w/Lumiere. Did you try the Angel powder too? I have a sample of that coming, along w/some lip glazes. I'm right there with you on the 12 step program too! On a personal note, were you born in China? I was born in HK. We went to China in Dec. 04 and I'm dying to go back!


----------



## lilita (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi ruby2, I am chinese but born in Malaysia... I lived mostly in Australia and past few years in the U.S. I have been to HK a couple of times and had a great time!

Yes, I have a sample of the Monave Angel powder - and I love this! It's probably the first finishing powder I have tried that is just the right touch of "yellow tint", and it doesn't make my face look "white". I think you will like it!

So I am interested to hear your thoughts on Monave? So far, how do you compare it with Lumiere VV? (I haven't made my mind up yet)


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 16, 2007)

I've never been to Australia, but it's on my list of places to go. HK is a great city too. Well thanks for the Angel review too! I am sure that I will like that as well. I have been using the FF in Lumiere lately as my skin is dryer in the winter time, but I think the Monave is definitely a "heavier" foundation look, w/out feeling heavy. I also think the Monave is slightly more creamy and the Hyeyeon is more yellow than the LM Golden. I really do think they will be my 2 HG's. I wasn't impressed w/Val's as much as I thought I'd be so you made a wise choice not to try it.


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 16, 2007)

Lilita-

Seems like both colors work for you- I couldn't tell a difference from the two sides. Look like pretty good matches. I loved your Meow explanation too. I looked at the site and was so confused. I have no Asian background but am definitely a yellow undertone. It's not so apparent in my face any more because I have hyperpigmentation issues that cropped up a year or two ago. I also have hazel green eyes (they used to be brown when I was younger... they seem to be lightening up with age) and Meow doesn't really mention yellow undertones with lighter eyes. So I definitely left without purchasing- too unsure of where to even start. You described everything so well that I feel pretty confident I'd be able to pick decent ones now. How does Meow feel in comparison to Lumiere? I'd opt for the sensitive skin one since my skin has gotten so dry and testy. Is it drier feeling than FF? Thanks! Dayna


----------



## farris2 (Feb 16, 2007)

Ruby2,

Thanks so much....now I need to decide if I want the concealer foundtion or the other.I have no clue..


----------



## lilita (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Dayna -

Glad my description helped! It took me so long to figure everything out with all the shades and cat names, I understand the confusion! Just be prepared to mix foundations to get your match. (This can be frustrating, or fun if you have the time)

Meow feels lighter than Lumiere on my skin, but on "dry skin days" I would prefer to wear Lumiere. Lumiere definitely feels more moisturizing/creamy. (This is the VV; I haven't tried the FF)

You know when you wash your face and dry it off and there's that "squeaky clean, "slightly tight" feeling? ... I think that's more like how Meow is for me. But I'm describing the Purrfect Puss formula on my skin.. I can't speak for the other formulas yet...

Ruby - thanks for that! I think Monave is going to be one of my HGs too... (Oh no! Have to spend more money...)


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 16, 2007)

Yippee...i finally ordered a full size of monave because i have decided it's the best MMU i've tried (and i've tried about 6-7). my skin is really dry thanks to the winter climate and retin-a micro...so i have a lot of flakies, but monave doesn't emphasize them at all!! i love it. i ordered a full size of hyeyeon in the concealer-foundation formula. i originally thought teporah was my shade but later discovered it was too pink. since i'm asian, i need a more yellow-toned color. anyway, i ordered my full size on sunday and got my order today!! the full size should last me a while. i love monave  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## lilita (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi kathy - Were you using Lumiere before Monave? I am interested in how you would compare the two.

I am still so undecided. I really love the Hyeyeon sample I have (it has the perfect amount of "yellow" and the coverage is as good as Lumiere VV) but I'm finding it a bit dry - I mean, it's not too bad, but I've been spoilt with Lumiere... and I notice that my skin doesn't feel as "flexible" as when I am wearing Lumiere VV... Tonight I looked in the mirror and could see all my fine lines and pores. eek. I wonder if I am putting too much foundation on.

Out of curiousity, do you all recommend applying Monave with a damp or dry brush? And how many layers do you usually wear?


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 16, 2007)

Farris2 you are welcome! The concealer formula is heavier and has more zinc oxide in it and I think the colors offered in both formulas are different. But I have heard that Deb will custom make your color in the forumula you want but it takes approx. 2 weeks. Good luck to you.

Lilita, I have heard that it's better to apply Monave CF w/a dry brush since it's already a "heavier" foundation. Also, less is definitely more w/this brand! I have done it both ways- one heavier layer and 2 light layers and didn't notice( either way) my pores or little wrinkles. I am really liking this brand alot.

Makeupchicky, I hope mine comes today-I ordered it Sat but asked them to include a yellow concealer pencil (they are new and not on the site yet) if they had one so that may be what's holding my order up. Glad you found your HG!


----------



## LadyOttoline (Feb 16, 2007)

I've had MOnave on my wishlist sooo long but haven't ordered yet because I didn't like they way you have to order samples, i.e. in a pre-selected ;ack of four. There are no four colors in their samples that I know will fit me :frown: ANd I also couldn't figure out if the samples are from the regular foundation or the concealer foundation or a mix of both? Oh, and has anyone tried their liquid?


----------



## farris2 (Feb 16, 2007)

I didnt order a sample set,just 2 foundations.It was 5.00 plus 2.50 shipping


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 16, 2007)

I didn't order the sample set either, just individual pots. If you find the color you want just click on buy and it will give you the option for full size or sample size.


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 16, 2007)

You don't have to try the 4 pack samples- you can get individual samples in whichever foundation you wish. Just go to your pick(s) and pull down the sample size in the box. The only thing is that these samples do not let you get the 6 other powders but honestly it's probably a better way to go if you have a good idea of which color you are. I only found one match in my 4.

Lilita-

Thanks so much for your desciption on Meow's feel. I get that same "tight" feel with Monave- so I'll probably pass on it, especially if I have to mix, since I know my match in Monave. I also think my lines are more noticable with Monave, especially if I apply too much, which is a little harder to control because you need so very little with it. I used Monave the other day for b/a and my skin feels a little drier now from doing so- it may also be that it's been really cold here. I did notice it went on a lot better since my skin has gotten better with creamier cleanser and Lumiere FF. I can definitely see Monave being a good pick for me in the summer but right now I'll stick with Lumiere FF.


----------



## jenny_p (Feb 16, 2007)

hi makeupchicky! I want to try Monave as well, since all of you are raving about it. Can you please describe the difference between teporah and hyeyeon? I use medium beige matte in EDM. Do you know which shade is closest to it in Monave? Pls help!

Thanks!


----------



## lilita (Feb 16, 2007)

hi jenny_p,

Somebody correct me if I'm wrong, but looks like there is a bit more pink in Teporah; Hyeyeon is more yellow. But both are very close in terms of depth.

(I use also use medium beige/warm in EDM and both Teporah &amp; Hyeyeon work for me) see pic - Lili


----------



## jenny_p (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi Lili! Thanks so much for your help! :icon_chee I also use medium beige warm in EDM. On your wrist hyeyeon looks much lighter than teporah but on your face, I can't see which is which. I saw your pic using only hyeyeon, it looked like a perfect match! But then again, teporah matches your wrist better, I think. Have you tried using teporah alone? Does it make your face look darker? Sorry for asking too many questions. It's just that MMU is very new to me. I've only used my EDM for the third time today. Staying power is not that good and the finishing dust doesn't really control oil. That's why I wanna try Monave.


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 16, 2007)

Hi there jenny_p...personally, i think teporah is a little too pink for me. it has some cool/olive tones, so it ends up looking too pink compared to my neck. hyeyeon is more yellow toned so it's definitely a better match for me. i would describe it as a light-medium warm tone. when i sampled EDM, i think i used either light warm or light winged butter. if you're currently using medium beige, i would suggest going one shade darker than hyeyeon, which is saturnina. or another suggestion is sending an email to them and asking them for a color match before wasting your money on wrong colors. good luck. let me know how you like it.

hi lilita - i have tried lumiere and it's funny you asked because i would say my experience is exactly the opposite!! i thought lumiere was too drying and could only use it when applied wet. it looks great when applied wet (but i find that applying minerals wet made me break out so i dont' do it anymore). but, when i use my monave, i never have that problem...which is why i'm committing to monave (at least until winter is over and i can use other brands without looking like my face is falling off).

as for your other question, you should use less minerals when using monave...maybe half of what you're using for the other ones or else it'll look super cakey! i only use one layer of monave and find that it's enough coverage for me....and trust me, i have less than perfect skin...good luck and let me know what you decide on!

ruby - it's so exciting to get new makeup, especially when you know it's the one that works for you! the packaging is nice...i really like it. but i still have some samples of hyeyeon left so i guess i should finish that up first...but i'm so tempted to open the new one...it's so pretty....heehee :moa:


----------



## farris2 (Feb 17, 2007)

Well,I couldnt make a decision so I ordered 4 more samples,2 in regular and 2 in concealor


----------



## lilita (Feb 17, 2007)

hi makeupchicky,

Thanks for your feedback! That's so funny that you had the opposite experience! Well, that says something about everyone's skin being different!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You know, i never tried applying lumiere wet because I didn't feel I needed to... and that's one reason why I love it so much. OK, I am going to try using less monave and see how it goes!

I wish I could narrow down my HG to just one brand and stick with the one brand but it's so hard! LOL

hi Jenny_P,

Sorry - the photograph isn't the best... In fact, teporah looked like the right level of lightness/darkness on my wrist but it was definitely too "pinkish". To answer your question - Yes, teporah made my face slightly darker but only very slightly.

I agree with you that EDM's staying power isn't great - I used to spritz my face afterwards and the foundation would separate like it was being washed off! (Some of the EDM's blushes are nice though) I think you will like Monave. Have fun sampling!

- Lili


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 17, 2007)

Lilita- you look great in both Teporah and Hyeyeon! I honestly didn't see any difference in your pics. I use Teporah and I think it's the perfect shade for me even though I have more yellow undertones than olive (the site said this is for light-olive skintones).


----------



## lilita (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi periwinkle_sky, Thank you for the feedback! Yes I think both shades work on me. Teporah looks perfect on you! ( I think all your foundation choices in your photos are perfect!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />)

So, tonight I did the half- face test again and asked my BF to pick the side that looked best. I had Teporah on my left and Hyeyeon on my right and this time I noticed the teporah side looked more "tanned". Of course, the BF said "they look the same! I can't see any difference". LOL

I forced him to look harder in brighter lighting and his response was amusing:

"I like the right (Hyeyeon) side better. It's more natural because there is more variation in your skin tones. The other (Teporah) side looks too even, like you have makeup on".

I took "variation in skintones" to mean that maybe I didn't have enough coverage on one side, so I buffed on another layer and made him look again. He still preferred the Hyeyeon side, and said the Teporah side was "too even and made-up".

So there ya go.. I think Hyeyeon is the one!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## jenny_p (Feb 17, 2007)

Hi Lili! Thank you! I hope Monave works for me too. I just want my MU to stay put. I have super oily skin, so I guess I need a better finishing powder as well.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I got my Monave order yesterday and am so happy that I ordered a full size of the Hyeyeon. I think I have very similar skin tones to Lilita and Makeupchicky as it sounds like we have the same colors in the various brands. It's a lazy Sunday here and I normally wouldn't even put any makeup on, but had to try out the samples of Angel setting powder and damask blush. I really like the Angel and may *need* to order a full size of that. The damask is really pretty, but may be a bit too light. I'll have to think on that one, but Monave is definitely one of my HG's too. Thanks ladies for all the help and advice!


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 18, 2007)

Yay! Ruby..so glad you got your order. It's so exciting when you get new stuff in the mail. How are you liking that Angel finishing powder? for some reason, it never really did anything for me. But it seems like a lot of girls here really like it. Maybe i need to revisit it. I'm currently using the Joppa Finishing Silk and really love it.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 18, 2007)

I have only used it once, but I really like the light yellow color, and it's creamy, like the CF foundation. I'll wait and see what happens at the end of the day before I decide whether or not to order a full size. I've never tried any Joppa products, but sounds like I should check them out!


----------



## farris2 (Feb 19, 2007)

How long before you received your full size order from Monave?


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 19, 2007)

i got my order really quickly. i think my order came in like 4-5 days...i live in california...


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 19, 2007)

My order took about a week, but I asked them to add a yellow concealer pencil if they had them (they're not on the site yet), so it took an extra day or so to deal w/paypal. I'm in NY.


----------



## missG (Feb 19, 2007)

just put up my orders for Monave samples..can't wait..sooo excited!!

by the way, what's the best brush to apply the concealer foundation?i need medium to full coverage..thanks in advance


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 19, 2007)

I use a flat top brush for my CF, but you only need a little bit of this foundation as compared to some other brands. Too much and it will look caked on! You should get med-full coverage with only one layer.


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 19, 2007)

I use a kabuki brush to apply my Monave minerals. I agree with Ruby that you only need one layer or else it'll look super cakey! i love how a little bit offers such great coverage and lasting power...


----------



## missG (Feb 19, 2007)

thanks so much makeupchicky and ruby!!will get my flattop brush after i tried the samples...will try applying with my kabuki first...really appreciate this!!!soooo happy..can't wait!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 19, 2007)

Hi, I'm copy-pasting my post on another thread about application techniques. Here's my take on Monave. Like Ruby2, I also use a flat-top brush sometimes when I want a fuller coverage, but I prefer Monave's because this has a smaller head, hence it picks up less minerals. With Monave, less is more.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> :

*"Application technique*:

I use Monave dry. I use a very fluffy powder brush and a miniscule amount of minerals because a little goes a long way. If you use too much, it will become cakey and will settle on fine lines. I won't advise a kabuki because it will pick up too much minerals. I also do not advise buffing, I would suggest use a "sweeping" technique, just lightly sweeping the minerals all over the face."


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 19, 2007)

Miss G, hope your stuff arrives quickly! Let us know how you like it! I'm placing ANOTHER Monave order tomorrow too........


----------



## makeupchicky (Feb 20, 2007)

OMG Ruby...i think someone is addicted!!! HAHAHAHAA:moa:


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 20, 2007)

Hi Ruby, what else are you getting?  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Makeupchicky, you got that right! This MMU thing is quite addicting!

Periwinkle Sky I am getting some more lippies and a full size of the Angel FP, and am debating about a full size of Damask blush. I have tons of blush from Lumiere, EDM and Val and it's hard to justify getting another one, but...........How many blushes is "normal"??


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 20, 2007)

Ruby - you will absolutely love the full-size of Angel. I have two and I keep one in my purse for touch ups in tandem with my BE Clear Radiance. Definitely winners.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> You gotta try the sheer lip glazes if you haven't tried them yet! I have a ton of other lipglosses but Honey sheer lipglaze is an HG lipgloss. I'm on my second tube and it is really flattering on the lips, not uber-pigmented but lends a very pretty stain to the lips. And it's not drying at all. As for the blushes, do you know that Lumiere sells Monave blushes? I think if they have the same name (like Desert Rose), Lumiere's and Monave's blushes are one and the same.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Periwinkle, thanks for the lip color suggestions. Any pinks that you would recommend? Do you have any of the potted glosses? I am thinking of watermelon, petticoat and silk garnet. I am sampling the Angel right now and it's a perfect yellow-not too yellow, but not too beige. Maybe I should order 2 also! I had heard that Lumiere sold Monave blushes, how does that work? It's alot more economical to buy them from Kim if they are the same.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 20, 2007)

Ruby, for sheer lipglazes, I would recommend the Jellybean (although this is not pink) and Strawberry aside from Honey. I haven't tried the ones in pots, although I don't recommend the lip glazes, I like the SHEER lip glazes better in terms of consistency. As for the blushes, Kim of Lumiere used to sell exclusively Monave blushes, until she made her own. I don't know what her deal with Deb was, maybe they had a consignment agreement or something.


----------



## missG (Feb 20, 2007)

Ruby, thanks for the support!!i am really excited, hope this will turn out to be my HG MMU, can't go back to the usual foundation, too sticky and heavy!!lol..will definiely post a review for u guys after sampling...

thanks periwinkle for the advice on the brushes (i read about the Red Earth brush you were using) is the Red Earth one better than the flattop?cause we have Red Earth in Malaysia's departmental store though quite pricey, but at least i can use it immediately..lol!

by the way, how's the Angle finishing powder?does it lluminize the skin?a beautiful glow?what other finishing powder does Monave have?i don't think i fancy EDM's finshing dust, and don't wanna use normal compact powder wth Monave (wanna convert all my makeup to MMU!LOL)..

will sample the Honey lipgloss after i test out my foundation..i am getting GREEDY!!!!thanks again ladies...


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 20, 2007)

MissG, the Red Earth powder brush is good for natural to medium coverage. I love it because it doesn't make the minerals settle on fine lines and it doesn't make the finish look cakey, just very natural but with good coverage. I use the flat top brush if I need a fuller coverage. If you want to check out the finish of Monave using Red Earth, check out my mug shot on the Monave press release page on their site (my review). I used the Red Earth powder brush for that pic.

Angel finishing powder is not an illuminizing powder but I love it because it has kaolin clay which has good oil-absorbing qualities. Also, it is not cornstarch based like EDM finishing dust or BE mineral veil, so the finish is very different. It looks so creamy, just like Monave foundation. Like you, I want an all MMU foundation/powder, so I am swapping or selling my almost new MAC Blot powder. I'm not interested in it anymore after I discovered Monave Angel and BE Clear Radiance.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 20, 2007)

MissG-

The angel finishing powder doesn't illuminize BUT you can get glisten (pink) or glow (golden) illuminizer powders from Monave. I am not Asian but have yellow undertones and think Glow really perks up my complexion.

Really hope you find something that works! I know I was feeling crazy when BE started making me itch because I couldn't go back to liquid. I endured the itch until I found a new one rather than go back to that icky feeling.

I do think the brushes can contribute to the problem- the few synthetic ones I have feel very soft.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 20, 2007)

Periwinkle, I like the sound of the sheer glazes too, but the colors of some of the potted gloss look nice as well. Too many choices! The Jellybean looks purple on my screen-is it? Thanks too for the Lumiere/Monave blush info. Sounds like they must have had some kind of arrangement there.

Miss G-you are very welcome and I hope you like your Monave as much as I do! Periwinkle gave you a very good description of the Angel FP so I won't bother to add anything to it. I never liked the EDM finishing dust either. Made me look too chalky. Can't wait to hear your reviews!


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 20, 2007)

Aileen-

I think you would really like Glow also. Like I said, it's golden and very finely milled particles like Val's Satin Sun and Centerfold.

Ruby-

Littlestuff4u has some Monave lip sheers and other products so you can actually do some one stop shopping and pay less shipping. Some of the lip colors were only $10 for a full size.


----------



## gina2328 (Feb 20, 2007)

I put an order in for a couple of mini-lipsticks (only $ 3.50 each) and a couple of sample pots of the MMU. Also one lipliner.


----------



## missG (Feb 20, 2007)

Periwinkle-u must think that i'm your geatest fan cause i have read 99% of all your posts and threads in here, especially the ones relating to Monave, and i think your description is great, can actualy imagine how it would look like in real life..saw your pics and u look great!it's great makeup and coverage for a night out, but as u advised, i would probably need the flat top brush for 'stage makeup'..a bit sad that the extra 6 powders they're giving as free samples doesn't include the Angel FP..but guess that would be my next order!lol..dunno what to do with my old foundation, might swap it as well..i'll have to keep away from shopping malls (Red Earth) for few days until my samples reach me...the temptation!!

Hoozey-you're a darling!really prompt in replying...now u're making me think about Glow (sounded so lovely)..alas, i have placed my orders..but will keep that in mind..does it work like a bronzer?or is the finish more subtle?i'm gonna have 2 collection - daytime and nighttime use...really glad you found something to replace BE!the itch must be unbearable and frustrating as well..

Ruby-wow!another order huh?don't forget to keep us posted over here!at least i'll know what else to get from Monave the next time...lol!


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 21, 2007)

Miss G-

The Glow is more of a subtle shimmer/highlighter not a bronzer at all. It's not glittery though- finely milled. It gives you a glow of fresh young skin. I think you'll enjoy Monave and will ordering again and can add Glow to your list. :lol: I found a great bronzer IMHO at Mad Minerals. It's called Sheer tan and it isn't glittery at all nor orange. Mad was having a sale and I thought I'd grab some bronzers, their SPF powder and lip glosses (on sale too.) Where is that 12 step program that Lilita was talking about? I need it too.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 21, 2007)

MissG-glad that helped! I guess if you are indeed into stage performances, a flat-top brush is better than the powder brush.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Hoozey- what is the difference between Glow and the illuminizing powders of Val in terms of finish? TIA!


----------



## lilita (Feb 21, 2007)

OMG, I am feeling an overwhelming urge to order some Monave Angel Powder (Love this!), Glow and lipglazes... I would add Hyeyeon to the list but I received two full sized jars of foundation from Meow today and I have more Lumiere samples coming... I have enough foundation to last me 2 lifetimes!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Go for it, Lilita! I just ordered *2* full size jars of Angel Powder (per Periwinkle's idea), and some lip glosses and glazes. I'm sticking w/my Val Satin Sun and Centerfold for Illuminizers though. But ya never know.....maybe I'll try the Glow one of these days too!


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 21, 2007)

In terms of finish the illuminizing powders are almost identical- they have the same sized sparkle particles- so it's glow and not glitter. Glow is more golden than Satin Sun. Glisten is a little more pink than the Centerfold (which is almost pink with a hint of peach in my opinion.) There is another color that is more of a bronzer from Monave. I didn't try that-- YET :laughing: Mad Minerals also has Satin Glow which is an almost white finish powder. It seems a little more semi-matte where part of the glow is from the white color itself highlighting and then the small sparkles . I ordered from their sale 5 g. ones-- the size of the jar is like most sample sizes but it was jam packed. I had to put in larger containers right away. Texture is almost identical on all three brands.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh, thanks for the wonderful review/comparisons! Can you say which you like better? Vals or Monave's?


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 21, 2007)

I'd rank all my colors in this way- Satin Sun (Val), Glow (Monave,) Centerfold (Val) Satin Glow (Mad) and then Glisten. All are about the same texture and sheen, but Satin Sun matches my skintone whereas Glow is a little more highlight. Hope that helps.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 21, 2007)

Awesome comparison again, Hoozey, thanks! Tempting, tempting!


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 21, 2007)

Oh yes, it does help! As Periwinkle says...VERY tempting! Thanks again for all your help.


----------



## missG (Feb 22, 2007)

yeaayyy!!have ordered Glow together with the foundation...can't wait to test it out...one by one, will try Centrefold and Satin Sun, the colours look GORGEOUS!!thanks, Hoozey!!


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 22, 2007)

I ordered samples of Glow too! But I do love my Satin Sun, it is AMAZING stuff!!!


----------



## missG (Feb 22, 2007)

oh, no, Ruby!!!you're tempting me to get Satin Sun immediately!LOL..well, have to learn to be patient and not go crazy all at once...or, maybe, one more wouldn't hurt..hehe..

i had a look at the swatches list and the colours for Monave blushes are amazing!i wanna have them all............


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 22, 2007)

Miss G and Ruby- you two need Lilita's 12 step MMU program. :inlove: LOL. Sorry I kind of got that buying spree rolling... not really, I think you'll love it.


----------



## lilita (Feb 22, 2007)

LOL. I think the first step on the 12 step program is...

STAY OFF THIS MuT FORUM! (Baaaad influences all round!)  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 22, 2007)

Miss G, it's very hard to go slow once you discover minerals and all these wonderful companies. I have just cleaned out my drawer and am giving a ton of stuff to my SIL, who has only used BE b/c she can get it at her Sephora. She's got a 22 mos. old and a newborn and has no time to do anything! Some of the jars are brand new, but I'm thrilled to give them to her. Just makes room for my new stuff that is coming.........! Yes, the blushes from Monave are gorgeous. There are a couple that Lumiere sells and they are significantly cheaper (Adobe Sunset is one, can't think of the others, but there is at least one, maybe two more). Post when you get your stuff.

Hoozey and Lilita, Where do I sign up for the 12 step program? Whenever I get an order I say to myself "ok, I'm done for now and don't need anymore", but then what do I do, but start reading the forums where they talk about sales/free shipping, etc and I'm right back looking at the sites again. It's a vicious cycle w/no end in sight! My husband just rolls his eyes when he sees my jars on the vanity.


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 23, 2007)

I gave my SIL's and friends and daughter BE products that had Bismuth O. in them. It was kind of depressing because I had spent so much money (and time- 4 1/2 years of collecting) on them but knew they were going to good homes. Honestly, I am enjoying all these other wonderful MMU's that I am kind of thankful that I started reacting to BE.

My addiction is e/s (and illuminizing products somewhat)- I am always searching for that perfect teal or plum brown (think Val's vamp may be that.) I have some less often used colors in plastic boxes that are actually made for fishing tackle. That way out of sight and my hubby is a little clueless of all the colors I have. :laughno:


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 23, 2007)

My husband is sort of clueless on the makeup and the amount of dollars. Granted I don't have near the amounts that most of you have, but certainly plenty. Unfortunately, I have other hobbies to. My problem is when he looks in the checkbook.

"What's this Paypal for?" Um, makeup

"What's this Paypal for?" Um, makeup

"What's this Paypal for?" Um, makeup and this one had my skincream in it so thats why that was a higher dollar amount. (justifying tone)

Thank God I still have a home! :hide:


----------



## farris2 (Feb 23, 2007)

Too funny! I'm glad my husband and I kept seperate bank accounts


----------



## Mia! (Feb 23, 2007)

i just took the plunge and splurged the $12 (including shipping/handling) for the samples so i hope that i'll like them! hopefully, the samples are pretty generous since they're so damn expensive!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Feb 23, 2007)

stashblaster: your husband and mine have the exact same reaction to those Paypal charges!!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

Mia: Monave is a bit expensive, but I think it's definitely worth it, since a fullsize pot of the foundation can last you ages because you only use a miniscule amount to get decent coverage. It also lasts the whole day. Do let us know how it goes!

Ruby: Monave's Star Lilly blush is gorgeous. If you are familiar with MAC's Petticoat mineralize skinfinish (a coveted, limited edition item), they have very similar finishes.


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 23, 2007)

The samples are quite generous. I am going to look at two more shades. It will be worth it in the long run once I can find the right shade. Claire is close. I do love the feel of this and the lasting power. I think that you'll be quite happy with Monave.


----------



## farris2 (Feb 23, 2007)

I was wondering about the Satin Sun...is this tinted? I am very fair and I dont think I will be tanning ever again.


----------



## missG (Feb 23, 2007)

Hoozey, i heard about the 12 step, but dunno where to read them...really clueless, which thread is it?i'm going nuts with all these sampling, but i think with all your talk about Lumiere, i MIGHT go and get some samples from them as well...:rockwoot:

Ruby, i'm sure your SIL will love them!she'll be thankful for sure...i mean, trying out the samples are really fun eventhough it'll take some time to find your right colours, but at least u'll gain knowledge of the different brands and the finishes, and at least u'll know which one's your HG for either summer or winter!everytime i read new posts here, i'm itching to try everything that seemed to work for everyone (e.g Hoozey and Lumiere) :laughing:

one thing for sure, i love mineral foundation TOO much, can't go back to the normal ones, and if having a flawless face means trying 10 different brands,then i'd say 'U go Girl!'...thanks for the tips on Lumiere's blushes...i'll have to pace myself,feel like a little girl with different kinds of chocolates to sample..LOL!


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 23, 2007)

Satin Sun is a light peach. Even fair skin can get away with it IMHO. Another option is Centerfold which is a light pink with slight peach. Monave has Glow which is a light golden and Glisten that is light pink. There is one other that is darker- more a bronzer.


----------



## TenaE (Feb 24, 2007)

Evil! Reading all these posts makes me want to order samples now too!!


----------



## farris2 (Feb 24, 2007)

Thanks! I'll have to try those later on.


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 24, 2007)

Miss G-

Lilita wrote that she needed a 12 step program like drug and alcohol addicts have. I don't think she has really written (or followed) the 12 steps because she is still sampling all these MMU's like the rest of us.


----------



## ohiomom0503 (Feb 25, 2007)

Yet another MMU I HAVE to sample!


----------



## lilita (Feb 25, 2007)

*LOL!!!* Ok, Seriously I have to stop now that I have found my HG foundations. No more foundation sampling for me. After I receive my Valerie illuminizer order and place an order for Monave Angel powder &amp; lipglazes, I promise... no more!!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

P.S. I am glad I don't wear eyeshadow or I'll be flat broke  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 25, 2007)

I have to say that I feel pretty good about my MMU spree because I HAD to find a new foundation because BE was actually making me have red, itchy and flakey eye lids. So I sampled from 3 companies to find my HG. Then I had to find illuminizers since I can't go without that and don't like that BE has so much Bis. O. in theirs... OK-- can't think of justifications for the 21 eye shadows from Lumiere I've purchased and the ones I will have to try from Fyrianne... I'm an addict. I admit it. :w00t:


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 25, 2007)

Lilita,

I don't wear eye shadows either-I use the $ I would spend there on all the other great things like lippies, glows, blushes, etc!


----------



## missG (Feb 25, 2007)

LOL!u guys realy got me on that one..i thought the 12 steps actually existed!!well, still waiting for my samples, suppose to arrive in another 4 days or so...am still using EDM, and the itch still doesn't go away...might be the brush though...sigh...


----------



## lilita (Feb 26, 2007)

Ruby2 - Yes!! And I just ordered some Monave lippies (Pomegranate, Honey, Strawberry, Burnt Red, Autumn) the Angel powder and sample of Glow. Oh and another sample jar of Hyeyeon too  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## speerrituall1 (Feb 26, 2007)

too cute!


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 26, 2007)

I received my samples and found the perfect color for me - Claire. I love how long this lasts on your skin. I also bought a lip glaze and love it. It is not sticky at all.


----------



## ruby2 (Feb 26, 2007)

Sounds like a nice order, Lilita! I ordered 2 jars of Angel FP, and some lip glosses (petticoat, silk garnet, babe pink) and a sample of Glow. I have samples of Strawberry, Honey and Candy and really like them. This week will be a good one in terms of mail!

Susanks1, what color lip glaze did you get? So glad that Claire is working for you, I love Monave!


----------



## susanks1 (Feb 27, 2007)

I have nude right now and babe pink on the way.


----------



## stashblaster (Feb 27, 2007)

I can't wait until I get my two Monave samples. I have Claire. It's very close but still not quite right. I'm happy with the feel of the foundation and the coverage.


----------



## ms_renzy (Feb 27, 2007)

hi gals! barely new with mmu's. i just tried it when my dermatologist recommended it to me. used BE for a while but I got skin break-out because of the bismuth content (according to my derma),so I discontinued it. would you recommend this brand for me? i got very oily and sensitive skin. thanks in advance!


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 27, 2007)

You sound like a great candidate for Monave! If you have questions, especially about colors, definitely ask because there are resources here that will be able to help.


----------



## ms_renzy (Feb 28, 2007)

hoozey: thank you very much! i'll browse the monave website.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## igor (Feb 28, 2007)

Reading your comments about Monave`s mineral products almost converted me to try Monave`s setting powder instead of BE`s veil. Unfortunatelly, I haven`t had any experience with mineral cosmeticsbefore yet, it seems to me that it`s safer to go for Monave`s powders instead of BE`s veils (since so many people has developed some allergic reaction to it), am I right?

I also have a question concerning Monave`s illuminizers and bronzers. Have somebody tried these and what is the difference between them (don`t they all work as shimmers?) Sorry for my ignorance  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Feb 28, 2007)

I think one of the nice things about MMU besides BE is that you can order samples and not be out so much if it isn't what you are looking for.

The illuminzers are very small particles of shimmer but not sparkly or glittery. It just gives this glow of healthy skin. The Glisten is a light pink and the Glow is a golden color. They impart just a hint of color. There is another illuminator but it is a darker one that I haven't tried. I haven't tried the bronzers.


----------



## igor (Mar 1, 2007)

Thanks Hoozey for your instructive comments.

I want to order the monave`s setting powder from ebay store. Could anybody advice on what colour should I go for my fair (with the pink undertones) complexion. I would like to cover those pink undertones but without looking too yelow. Should I look for transclucent color? Is it really transclucent (because it looks more like white on the pc.)?

I would also like to order their illuminating powder in "glow". I wanted to buy our local golden shimmer but, although the colour suits me really good, it seems too shimmery to wear that during the day time.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 1, 2007)

If you want to try to counteract the pink you may want to try Angel. If you want to go with the undertones you could try petal. The "white" one would go on translucent on fair skin- so it would be fine also. You could always opt for samples if you are unsure. Or if you are afraid angel would be too yellow, get angel and the serecite and mix so that it wouldn't be full strength "yellow."


----------



## missG (Mar 2, 2007)

found a great site for Monave colour charts!!!

http://www.camellia-rose.com/files/m...readsheet1.xls

HTH!!very extensive.....


----------



## stashblaster (Mar 2, 2007)

Amazing discovery! I wish I had seen this before I place my sample order. I might have ordered Sandra also. What a great find! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## farris2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks!


----------



## Joliefilleici (Mar 3, 2007)

Monave is excellent but Signature is the same thing for a lot less.


----------



## lilita (Mar 3, 2007)

I have tried both Signature and Monave, the foundation formulas feel very different to me.


----------



## farris2 (Mar 3, 2007)

I'm also thinking the colors are not the same.


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Are the blushes the same between Signature and Monave? I see that Signature has Buff Apricot, Damask and Winter Mauve-same names as Monave, but prices are much cheaper. Signature also has Angel setting powder. Is Signature a re-seller? Has anyone used both and can you offre comparisons?


----------



## lilita (Mar 3, 2007)

hi ruby2,

I have samples of both Angel FPs... the Signature one is really nice but I think it has a different proportion of ingredients (maybe more kaolin clay?) - it is a tiny bit whiter/less yellow than Monave's. Personally I prefer Monave's Angel which seems to be silkier and "melts" faster.

Signature's products are nice though , and great prices and very generous sample amounts! I don't know if they are a reseller or not, or how the colors compare because I haven't tried any Monave blushes...


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 3, 2007)

Thanks, Lilita, that helps alot! I got my Monave order today! 2 jars of Angel, so Iwon't be needing that for a while, Silk Garnet and Petticoat lipgloss (nice pinks), Babe Lipglaze-one of my favorites and a sample of Glow! Damask blush is really pretty.........tempted to get that from Signature b/c it's alot less $, but only if it's the same color.


----------



## lilita (Mar 4, 2007)

LOL - Ruby2, I just replied to your post on the Monave forum about 2 minutes ago  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I agree with you the lippies are so beautiful and sheer and the GLOW is fab! Re: Damask, I have been eying that blush too. I don't think you can lose with Signature's samples ... they are cheap and they come in FULL little jars  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Let me know what you think if you order it..


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Too funny, Lilita, I was just at the Monave forum and wrote to you over there. Yeah, I lead a pretty dull life since I'm on MUT on a Sat. night!

I did go ahead and order the free sample kit from Signature so we'll see what happens. Did you find a foundation match there? I think I ordered 6 and 7,Damask, Winter Mauve and Buff Apricot and their version of Angel. I'm curious to compare too! Thanks and I'll be talking to you again soon I'm sure!


----------



## lilita (Mar 4, 2007)

Haha. I'm supposed to be working and here I am going from forum to forum. (And each time my BF enters the room, I minimize my browser like a guilty child) It's one way to keep this Sat night interesting!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />

I have tried 5.3, 6 and 7 in Signature's foundations but none of them really did it for me... they seemed a bit dark. I would say 6 &amp; 7 were the closest though. I have the Winter Mauve - That's a nice blush!

have a good weekend!


----------



## farris2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Signature isn't working for me..


----------



## igor (Mar 4, 2007)

Girls, can somebody tell me what is the regular full size of Monave`setting powder and of their illuminizer? And, how long does it last(approximately)?


----------



## x3kh (Mar 4, 2007)

I know I love this stuff my aunt swears by it.


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 4, 2007)

Lilita, Thanks for the foundation info and I'm glad to hear you liked the Winter Mauve. Hope you're finding some down time this weekend too!

Igor, I only have the Angel SP and the full size is 5 grams in a 20 gram jar. It says they range from 5-7 grams, depending on color. I don't have a full size of the Illuminizer (yet!), but the site says 7 grams in a 20 gram jar. I think everyone's mileage will vary depending on usage, so can't say definitively how long they will last, but I suspect quite a while. Hope this helps!


----------



## missG (Mar 5, 2007)

no problem...at least can have better description before buying ...LOL!


----------



## igor (Mar 5, 2007)

Thanks to MissG for the excellent site of monave`s colours. It`s really helpful!

Also, thanks to Ruby2 for the comments on my question concerning the size of monave`s products


----------



## missG (Mar 6, 2007)

i'm glad u guys find it helpful...i am STILL waiting for my samples to arrive...!!!sigh.... INTERNATIONAL SHIPPING -- 2 Weeks!!!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 6, 2007)

Miss G-

I feel for you! I was so anxious to receive my samples because I was itching from the BE but couldn't go back to liquid. They were slower than usual because of the holidays when I ordered :slug: :slug: and I was going insane waiting. Hang in there!!


----------



## igor (Mar 7, 2007)

I just ordered from ebay their illuminizer in glow and bronzer in the lightest colour, so, I just wanted to share it with you guys. Actually, the ebay seller that I found offers comparatively decent prices--3$ for about 3.5-4g of each product. He doesn`t have the setting powder though

So, I figured out that it`s better first ordering from him than taking the samples for the same price from their ebay store.

To Hoozey: I have a question to you concerning the application of illuminizers. Do you use a regular brush for blushes for it or the mineral make up demands some special technique (for bronzers and illuminizers, I mean).

Do you apply the illuminizers on the upper cheekbones and lids?

Sorry for a messy post  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 7, 2007)

Igor--- aka Julia--

I use an angled blush brush to apply the illuminizers. The key is to use just a tiny bit. I use the light dusting in the lid- swirl my brush into it and then apply to upper cheekbones first. Then I actually sweep all over my face. If you want to use on eyes, just use an e/s brush like you would other colors for more coverage.

You do not have to buff the illuminizers- just do sweeping motions. If your sample is in a baggie or small container, I suggest taking a tiny amount- I used a baby spoon to get out- and putting on a small plate or bowl to do the swirling into the brush. Enjoy!


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 7, 2007)

I ordered the Monave Ashlie sample and that appears to be my match. I just ordered a couple of sample pots, not their sample kit. Now I am wondering about their setting powders, is there a way to order a sample of the setting powder alone? I don't see a way to do that on the website. I only see a purchase size of $ 12.00.

Also, has anyone tried the concealer foundation, and if so, how do you like it? I think I would like to try that, it is higher in zinc oxide, creamier and more matte, and the website states is more beneficial to inflamed or irritated skin.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 7, 2007)

To get a sample of the setting powder- go to face/setting powder/the color you want. When you get to the page that's only the powder it will have a little box with "Full sized" and you can click on that and pull down the $1 sample baggie.

I have tried the concealer foundation because my color Caroline only comes in it. It has better coverage but I can't remember the difference because the regular foundation colors weren't my match so I didn't really wear them. I find Monave too drying in the winter but like the coverage the concealer foundation has.


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 7, 2007)

Thanks Hoozey. I am really starting to like Monave a lot. It might be my HG. So far I like their MMU the best, and I have tried EDM, Meow, Alima, Pure Luxe and Lumiere. Lumiere is too light and I am waiting for more samples.


----------



## missG (Mar 8, 2007)

Thanks for the support, Hoozey:laughing: i have finished all of my EDM foundation, and currently don't have any foundation to use except Estee Lauder's Ideal Matte which is totally HEAVY and CAKEY (compared to MMU)...LOL!can't even look at it the same way anymore, will pass it to someone soon...but Monave's shipping SA (Noel) was great with her prompt replies, and she assures me that it's gonna arrive pretty soon, so here's hoping for the best...the brush is next on my list, is the flat top from Monave synthetic or natural?i can't use the kabuki from EDM anymore, it sheds tooo much and felt itchy on my face...:ill:


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 8, 2007)

I endured the BE itch rather than go out and buy liquid foundation while I waited on Monave! I shudder at the thought of being forced back into regular MU! Hope you get your Monave soon!!!

I ordered the Lumiere pre-order brushes a while ago but haven't received--- not complaining because the whole pre-order thing is getting great savings but it takes extra time. I recently ordered their kabuki because it is synthetic- I am starting to not like natural for foundation either... like you said- too much shedding and feels a bit itchy. I should have stuff from J Lynne and Milan- got shipping notices a few days ago. :rockwoot:


----------



## cotton_c4ndy (Mar 9, 2007)

hi! i used light warm in EDM..what should i use in Monave?

thx


----------



## igor (Mar 9, 2007)

Hi there everyone!

Hoozey I still didn`t thank you for all your useful tips on Monave`s minerals.

When I get my Monave`s order I`ll let you know how it worked out for me.

:g: :g: :g:


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 9, 2007)

No need to thank me. Everyone is so helpful here that it's just paying back for all the great advice I have gotten, directly and indirectly. Hope you like your choices and definitley post. That's what keeps this all going.


----------



## missG (Mar 9, 2007)

yupp...understand that perfectly...LOL!i'll stick to using my tinted sunblock in the meanwhile...well, after the samples arrive (hate this waiting thing), it's probably a toss up between Monave flat top or Lumiere synthetic or if i go nuts, Philosophy synthetic brush...somehow the handi brush from JI looks ok, but not in my top 3:kopfkratz:


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 12, 2007)

Miss G-

Have you gotten your Monave samples yet? I just received my latest Lumiere order and had their kabuki ordered but have to wait on it because it is on back order. I also have a bunch of pre-order brushes that I did a while back that I am waiting on too. I am finding that the natural bristle brushes are a little scratchy compared to good synthetic ones. I've been using BE heavenly face to apply my foundation but bought an inexpensive little bowl to swirl in because the lid was making the outer bristles breakoff where it would rub against the edge. I am loving it because it doesn't ruin my brush and also I am finding the makeup doesn't stick to the bowl like it does when I do my swirling in the lid... no waste because it is all tucking into the brush rather than applying to the lid. Hope you get your samples soon!!!


----------



## sciongirl17 (Mar 13, 2007)

I just might have to try this line! I've heard a lot about it. Thanks for posting your review!


----------



## igor (Mar 13, 2007)

Yesterday I got my order of Monave`s staff:the illuminazer and the bronzer.

All I can say in regard to the illuminizer, it is absolutely perfect! Hoozey`s description was very exact--it is not shimmery at all, and yet gives a perfect healthy glow on the skin. I think I will be wearing it all the time!!!

As for the bronzer, and I took the lightest colour, I`m still confused: it`s hardly noticeable on me--either it`s too light for me(althouhg it is specifically recommended for those with fair complexion like me)or maybe I took too little of the powder on the brush (I`m unexperienced with the minerals but I just know that you, guys, are constantly saying that the lesser is better when it comes to mineral make up). Maybe I should place a bit of blush together with it just to give some touch of light? Maybe those of you who have more experience with the bronzers (and specifically the mineral ones) could give some advice on the colour for a brunete with a fair complexion?

:11dh:


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 13, 2007)

Oh my! What lovely descriptions re: the illuminizer! Guess I'd just have to try that after igor's and Dayna's raves.


----------



## missG (Mar 15, 2007)

Hoozey-

They sent out my Monave samples on the 22nd of FEB and till today (15th MARCH) it still hasn't arrived!!!!!arrrrggghhhh..really annoyed and #$%^&amp;**!!

the only way for me to check is to email Noel (the shipping assistant), and i checked with USPS (they did indeed delivered the package)..what am i to do?? :scared:

anyway, good to hear about your Lumiere orders...hope u have fun with them...can't wait for your feedback on the brushes :laughing:

i'm not buying anythin else, until i get my Monave samples (using my bf's credit card and he kept asking me whther i've gotten the samples as he's paying for it,LOL!irritating and funny at the same time)....so so so wanna put my feedback on Monave...


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 15, 2007)

:10: I was hoping you'd get your Monave soon. It's hard enough to wait for new MMU when you have good products to fall back on but to be without and waiting on the latest it so stressful.

Are you saying that USPS says they've delivered to you but you never got the package or they've just delivered to your post office system? It's so frustrating but Monave is a wonderful company and has really good MMU. Let's hope it was worth the wait.

I am really looking forward to the new Lumiere formula, as we all know, I like a glowier look and this sounds wonderful. I am also stocking up on a gift for my mom. A friend applied makeup to her about 40 years ago, then she visited that friend again recently and she showed my mom her routine. Put lipstick on Mom and used it for blush which just made me cringe. Over the weekend Mom said she promised to get some makeup and start wearing it. I told her she needs minerals. Ideal for someone who hasn't worn makeup, can you imagine her trying to blend liquid? She'll look natural , beautiful and be protecting her skin. I wonder how I got so into MU with her example, all I can say is that I was a product of the eighties. :rotfl:


----------



## missG (Mar 15, 2007)

Hoozey-

really is frustrating..since i didn't telephone them (Monave-quite expensive), i checked on USPS website, and it says that my item has been shipped out on 22nd Feb...i have no idea whether it will go straight to my house OR it has to go through the posting system here...i'm lost:ill: the whole thing costs me around USD20 (which is near MYR100)..i hate buying from Ebay cause i don't know whther the items are of good quality or otherwise, besides if i can get it from Monave, why bother going to Ebay?....

btw, u reallly reallly have to convert your mum to MMU (LOL), she'll thank u for it...gifts are a perfect way to start her off (that's my trick of introducing new stuff to my mum as well... :laughing: )...besides, it's not heavy and she'll feel like putting on powder instead of foundation, doesn't settle into her lines (making her look younger) and obviously it's CHEAP!!once she's hooked, she'll share everything with you...(at least that's what my mum did)...so in the end, you'll both benefit from this..good luck!!

ok..here's the message i got from USPS Track and Confirm system:

Status: Electronic Shipping Info Received

The U.S. Postal Service was electronically notified by the shipper on February 22, 2007 to expect your package for mailing. This does not indicate receipt by the USPS or the actual mailing date. Delivery status information will be provided if / when available. No further information is available for this item.

so, i sent them an email and still waiting for a reply...


----------



## lilita (Mar 15, 2007)

MissG - I feel for you! I have family in Malaysia and the mail takes FOREVER to get there. I sent christmas presents in mid November, which didn't arrive until mid January!!! (Not to scare you or anything) Fingers crossed for you that your package arrives soon!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 15, 2007)

Miss G-

Luck with the Monave arriving soon. My mom probably won't be such a makeup fiend like I am. She's in her 60's and never worn it (other than 2 times her friend applied.) I doubt she will ever venture into more than what I start her on, so I probably won't get any from her. I just want her to look her best and I think MMU is the best. I also think she'll like that it doesn't feel like goop--- after 60 years of nothing, it'd be hard to continue wearing something that felt like that.


----------



## missG (Mar 15, 2007)

thanks for the support Hoozey! i must say that Noel is EXTREMELY efficient and prompt with the replies (i got 3 replies from her in the past half an hour)

they'll try and track my package, and they've emailed USPS as well, and she'll ask Deb on what to do next..so i am totally thankful:rotfl:

anyhow, am sure your mum will love it, whether she'll continue with it or not, it's the thought that counts, dontcha think??besides it's got spf minus the stickiness, so even if se doesn't like wearing foundations, i'm sure she'll reserve it for special occasions...

can't wait for your reviews on the brushes..for now, i'm relieved i emailed everybody possible..LOL!

oh, wow, Lilita!!do u mean to tell me that u're from Malaysia as well?LOL..thanks for the support...i hope the packages get to me anyhow...am dying to try the foundation (read rave reviews every single day, and me being the only one who hasn't tried it out yet)...

i'm contemplating on ordering more from Monave once i get a foundation match..

will let u all know if the package arrives........*someday*


----------



## bunnylover (Mar 17, 2007)

im new to mineral makeup, thanks for the advises. i will try soon. =)


----------



## missG (Mar 20, 2007)

after all the replies, seems like international especially Asia shipping takes a loooooooooong time to arrive...so have to give it another 2 weeks:10: :10:


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 20, 2007)

Oh Miss G, so sorry to hear that. I really hope they get to you faster than that. You must be going NUTS! I know I would be. Let us know when you get them and what you think. I am loving my Monave CF.


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 21, 2007)

Ouch... 2 more weeks. Hang in there Miss G!


----------



## ALoHa (Mar 22, 2007)

Oh the wait. But how happy youll be when you get them


----------



## MindySue (Mar 22, 2007)

honestly i didnt see much of a difference in monave than all the other ones, but the lightest color was too dark for me.


----------



## ALoHa (Mar 22, 2007)

Maybe that's why because you couldn't find a good color match


----------



## MindySue (Mar 22, 2007)

yeah, but it didnt look or feel any better besides the color.


----------



## missG (Mar 22, 2007)

Ruby and Hoozey-

yupp, hope it's worth the long wait...i can just read the feedback all u gals give without any of my own...am not anxious anymore, just worried


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 22, 2007)

MissG,

Sorry to hear its taking so long.


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 22, 2007)

Miss G, try not to worry too much. I know it's easier said than done. I feel for you.


----------



## COzawa (Mar 23, 2007)

I just want her to look her best and I think MMU is the best. I also think she'll like that it doesn't feel like goop--- after 60 years of nothing, it'd be hard to continue wearing something that felt like that

*Hoozey* *that's super sweet of you to care for your Mom in such a loving and thoughtful way and make her a package of your favorite things. I'm sure she will enjoy playing even though she never has before.*


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 23, 2007)

I hope she likes the package I put together. I have no idea where I got my passion for makeup because she obviously never had any. I guess it may just be in my nature because I am rather artistic.

I've already told her about the package and her only request is that it's simple stuff, so she won't look overdone. Like I would do that to her? BTW any recs for a light blush- I need something that goes on really soft- so she can't put on too much at once?


----------



## missG (Mar 25, 2007)

ruby and gina-

thanks..feel like i'm dying slowly inside (hahahah).. have resorted to buying cheap drugstore 2-way-cake to help me get thru the rest of the days (i have no more foundation, since was thinking i'd get Monave before everything else ran out)..

oh well.....

btw, heard from another MMU user from Malaysia that her last order took 6-8 weeks to arrive...sigh


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh my goodness that is too long to wait. I am so sorry. How long has it been now? Try and think positively!


----------



## missG (Mar 25, 2007)

well, today is 26th March, so it has been 1 month and 4 days :frown:


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 25, 2007)

Oh wow. Next time I complain about an order taking too long I will stop and think of you. I really hope it arrives soon. Keep us posted!


----------



## missG (Mar 25, 2007)

that's so sweet of u, Ruby!thanks much...will keep u all posted...


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 25, 2007)

Miss G-

That is so hard-- waiting so long especially when you have to rely on drugstore stuff. We are all thinking about you and hoping you get your Monave SOON!!! Yeah, we need to keep our mouth's shut about waiting a week or so to get our MU!

Sending out hugs to you to get by until you get some Monave!!!


----------



## farris2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Miss G I hope all ends well on this.I have a new rave for this product....I have been sampling it for awhile and noticed that it ws settling in fine lines,today I applied it differently by sweeping it downward with my heavenly face brush.Major difference! No more settling in lines,and I didnt have to touch it up.I had learned in a class for a direct sales compant that foundation should be applied downward and skin care up and out.Now I just need to decide on a setting powder.I use the Ashlie concealer foundation...does the Angel powder have a tint?


----------



## dlwt2003 (Mar 26, 2007)

farris2 that is real good advice, always put makeup on downwards so those fine hairs and skin imperfections dont show so much


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 26, 2007)

Angel is a light yellow and it's my favorite!


----------



## swdshchck (Mar 26, 2007)

Hmm, I was planning on trying Monave next, but I hate to have to wait, so I hope it doesn't take forever to get here.


----------



## farris2 (Mar 27, 2007)

Thanks Ruby2..I have pink undertones so I don't think that will do.


----------



## gina2328 (Mar 27, 2007)

Farris,

The "Petal" setting powder has a cool or pink undertone. I have a sample on order. Or the Seracite I believe has no color to it. If you go to Setting Powders on the website and click on "About the Products" they give you suggestions on which colors to pick.


----------



## farris2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Thanks everyone! So far Monave is my only match....its just so pricey.


----------



## CaraMia (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree with you. I haven't heard anybody else say that but they are pricey IMO. The only way I could see getting foundation from them would be to order the additional refill for a total of $35.00.


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 28, 2007)

Yes, it may be more than others, but you use so little of it that it will last a very long time. And I did take advantage of that re-fill baggie special, so it's like getting 2 full sizes for less than $18 each. Not bad when you look at it that way!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 28, 2007)

I agree Ruby, I just bought a sample of Caroline to use as concealer and I think I could use it for a LONG time. Monave requires such a tiny amount for coverage.


----------



## lilita (Mar 28, 2007)

Like Hoozey, I also use my Monave sample (Hyeyeon) as concealer and I think this will last me forever  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## COzawa (Mar 29, 2007)

Something must be wrong with the way that I applied it then because I loved Monave but it didn't last that long for me at all. I have to say that the coverage and finish was excellent but I was disappointed with how little I got for the amount that I paid for the samples and that I only got 2 uses out of each jar. It was excellent though. I must be using too much when I apply my makeup.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## missG (Mar 29, 2007)

Hoozey and Farris, thanks for the encouragement..i'm feeling less excited or anxious now..believe it or not, am starting to not care about the package anymore...i'll wait another 2 weeks, after that am gonna start ordering samples from others (like u said Hoozey, Lumiere is great, so mebbe will check that out)..no matter how much ppl love Monave, this waiting game is NO FUN!!!or mebbe will revert to EDM..

what colour do u use for Lumiere, Hoozey?and what's the diffrence between FF and VV?thanks in advance ..cheers!


----------



## lilita (Mar 29, 2007)

Miss G - so sorry about the long wait. I know this happens to me all the time when I post stuff to my family in M'sia. Sometimes the mail takes 3-4 days, sometimes it's weeks!


----------



## COzawa (Mar 29, 2007)

Lilita how many uses did you get out of your Monave samples? I only got 2 exactly out of each jar. Do you think I am maybe using too much foundation?


----------



## missG (Mar 29, 2007)

it's ok, Lilita..guess i have to be extra careful bout the things i order next time..gladly it's only the samples, but the currency exchange is kinda pricey for samples (as i'm sure u know..)

anyway, hope i'll be able to find something better with great coverage...which ships FASTER!LOL..


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Mar 29, 2007)

I agree it ain't cheap, but since you only use so little (I use half the minerals I would normally use with other brands), it's pretty economical and a whole pot will last you ages.

Ruby-Angel is my favorite setting powder too! I don't use anything else but this! I also use it as a base for my illuminizers if I wear them. It doesn't look chalky and powdery like cornstarch-based finishing powders but looks and feels very creamy.

MissG- I hope you get your Monave goodies soon! Keep us updated.


----------



## lilita (Mar 29, 2007)

Hi Cozawa - Hmmm... maybe you are using too much. The CF (is that the one you have?) is very very concentrated so you only need to use a tiny bit. Less than you would normally use. I am guessing I have about 50% of my sample left and I may have used it about 3 times for a full-face. Now I only use it as a spot-concealer.

Miss G - How do you like EDM's coverage? I though the Intensive was pretty good (if only it lasted). If you want good coverage, I am finding that Milan Minerals is great! And they're much more affordable than Monave. If you wait a week or so, there will be a color chart ready and you can pick your samples which by the way, are generous quantities! (Not to diss Monave or anything... it's a great product but I still hesitate to buy full sizes because of the price, so I understand your situation)


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 29, 2007)

Miss G- In winter I use Lumiere FF in Light Medium Golden. It is perfect when I am pale. I am already getting tan and found the Medium Golden more olivey and yellow than my summer color. I've been playing around with shades and feel that a mix of L-M Golden with Med. Warm or Med. Deep warm will be a match. I guess if I only wanted to order two colors I'd do L-M golden and then the Med. Deep Warm and I could get year round coverage by mixing them.

VV seems more powdery on my face and doesn't adhere well. Colorwise they are pretty close to the same. Lately a few people have been breaking out from VV for some reason. The FF is supposed to be for drier skin but others with oily skin say it works fine too. For me FF just diffuses my flaws and my pores disappear.

Checkout the B/A sticky Pg. 11 I think where I did Luminesse, VV and FF and did swatches of Lumiere and Lauress. That may help quite a bit to get an idea of colors.


----------



## ruby2 (Mar 29, 2007)

Periwinkle, yep Angel is the one I use all the time too!


----------



## farris2 (Mar 30, 2007)

I've gotten a lot of uses out of my samples.I read periwinklesky's blog and she has the application down to an art.I used my Ashlie sample today,(not the concealer foundation) and I think it may be better for me colorwise,it seems to not be as pink as the CF.


----------



## missG (Mar 30, 2007)

Lilita -

i think EDM's intensive is pretty good, the most minimum coverage that i would go (as i have scars that i need to conceal), but since everyone was saying how good Monave is (the coverage and staying power) i decided to order from Monave since i've finished all of my EDM...tough luck!

well, seems like Milan Minerals has got great reviews as well...might go with that..but i'll wait for the color chart..thanks for the great info, Lilita!

p/s: the shipping asst,Noel, said that Deb asked me to use Standard Airmail the next time i order (hemmphh..if i'd order again..at this point, NOT!!) , cause sometimes US Customs just throw away small packages..does this mean i have to pay more for them to send another sample to me??yet i have paid for the first one (which hasn't arrived)..am i being duped in some way here??

[email protected] Aileen-

thanks for the thoughts..

Hoozey,

that's great!very detailed explanation..u should do a blog on Mineral makeup especially Lumiere.. :laughing: i mean seriously!

i'll check out the FF..hope there's a colour for me there...thanks again, u're awesome!!


----------



## Hoozey (Mar 30, 2007)

Miss G-

It's only out of necessity that I've becomes such a Lumiere expert. I was so excited when I found L-M G that I just ordered the M-G thinking it'd be my summer color. Then when I was starting to need a little more color it became abundantly clear that I had been rash. It's a learning curve. I hope if you do order from Lumiere that it is quick. Sometimes they take a little longer.


----------



## missG (Apr 3, 2007)

I saw your b/a sticky!!u look great in Luminessence..but honestly, for a night out (evening functions) Lumiere's VV and FF look equally good:laughing:

No wonder Lumiere is your HG...it looks as if they were made for you..LOL!seriously gorgeous, Hoozey..what more can i say?

btw, Noel is resending the package using Standard Airmail this time, without additional charges, bless her!am getting that old anxious, giddy feeling again:rotfl:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 3, 2007)

Thanks. I do love Lumiere because the color is such a great match and I love the prices too. I like FF better because it blurs my flaws more but I love the tan look that Luminesse (in the same L-M Golden I usually wear).

SOOOO happy that they are resending your Monave free of charge!!! They should be sending extra just for the long wait you had to endure. Love the new photo in the Avi. You are so cute!!!!


----------



## missG (Apr 10, 2007)

guess i loved the tan look (Luminessence) cause Malaysians are usually tanned!LOL!FF or the rest, u still look radiant...anyway, received email notification saying they shipped out the package on 4th April... :rotfl:

definitely the best customer service evah!eventhough i only ordered samples, but guess they took into consideration the fact that i paid more for it to be sent to this part of the world...am sooo happy, bet i'll be ecstatic when the package finally arrive!can't praise them enough, Noel is an absolute darling!!

thanks for the compliments on the photo....u're so sweet, and knowing that u're married and still have a flawless complexion makes me envy you....:rockwoot:


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 10, 2007)

Peri, I think I remember a thread in which you mentioned that Monave makes a shade of blush that is identical to the Nars Orgasm, do you happen to know what it is? I just thought since you are so familiar with Monave that you might know. :rotfl:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 10, 2007)

Hope you get the Monave quickly now that it's shipped! You have had to wait LONG ENOUGH! :scared: BTW- I don't have flawless skin but thanks to MMU I can pretend I do. :laughing: I started my daughter on MMU- she doesn't wear much but I figure I wanted her to have the good stuff right away.


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 10, 2007)

Hi Sunny, I think you meant Valerie Beauty, not Monave. Valerie has a dupe of Orgasm, it's her O My! blush which is part of the Pin Up Girl Collection. I just checked their site though and I guess it's out-of-stock. She got flooded by orders after the PUG collection was launched.


----------



## realmccoy (Apr 10, 2007)

I have emailed customer service twice with this question and they haven't responded. I'm a cross between Caroline and Paula. How do you modify the order like that? I think I'll just go ahead and order the stuff if it's been done before.


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 10, 2007)

that must be it Peri! thank you but too bad it's out of stock...it must be really good. how do you feel about the Monave blushes? I thought the Buff Aprictot or Adobe Sunset looked kinda nice, do you happen to know if they are matte or glowier? :glasses:


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 10, 2007)

Sunny, I've only tried Star Lilly and it's a dupe of the much-coveted MAC mineralize skinfinish in Petticoat; it's truly gorgeous.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It has a little shimmer but not overpowering at all.


----------



## missG (Apr 12, 2007)

aaaawwww!!your daughter would be thankful to u, i'm sure..how old is she anyway?at least her first makeup would be MMU, so it won't affect her skin like traditional makeup does :hehe:

how i wish MMU was there when i was in my teens..sigh..


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 12, 2007)

My daughter is going to be 14 in Aug. I agree with you 100%- wish I knew about MMU at her age, heck, I wish I knew about it when I was 20. :rotfl:


----------



## missG (Apr 12, 2007)

bet her friends will be jealous she's got u as her mother..LOL!anyway, at least it's not too late for us..besides, it's not solely BE anymore, so u get to play around with loads of textures from different brands..if not for that, u'd never have found your Lumiere:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 12, 2007)

Agree with you again, Miss G!

I am thankful to BE for starting me on my MMU journey even if it wasn't the HG for me. I love that there are so many companies because it does help everyone out rather than cater to one skin type. No cookie cutter types here, everyone is different and it is so worth it when you do find the "one". My daughter isn't alone, a friend's grandma gets them all BE for their Christmas gifts- only foundation. Mine gets mineral e/s (the lighter ones) and glows. She loves it. :satisfied:


----------



## missG (Apr 12, 2007)

:laughing: MMU is definitely addictive!you're never too old to learn anything, and never too old to try it..the best part is MMU doesn't change the way u look, it only enhances the good features u have, while covering imperfections in a non-cakey way...i'm amazed at your collection, really!and the way that u somehow managed to find the perfect match in most of the brands u tried..u should do a blog like Periwinkle, Hoozey!!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 12, 2007)

I could never do a blog, I am pretty much a computer idiot. And then how would I explain to my family why dinner isn't made. :rotfl: Part of the reason I love MMU is that it's much easier to keep under the radar than say an addiction to shoes or clothing. :laughing:


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 12, 2007)

ooooh, that sounds beautiful Aileen!! I want it now....:tocktock: I think I'm going crazy from all this mmu stuff...I just want it ALL!!! It's never enough, LOL. :rotfl:


----------



## ruby2 (Apr 15, 2007)

Realmccoy, sorry for the delay in getting back to you, I was out of town for the week and couldn't get onto MUT! Anyway I hope I'm not too late, but in the notes section when you check out just indicate the other foundation color you want for that deal and you should be fine. If you don't chooose, then they will assume you want the baggie to be the same as the jar.


----------



## missG (Apr 22, 2007)

i FINALLY received my MONAVE samples!thank GOD! :rotfl:

the big problem was i couldn't apply it properly, it went all chalky and messy, since i was in a rush, i had to wash my face and use my compact powder. I buffed it in using my EDM kabuki (which still sheds like crazy)...

can anyone help??was thinking of getting the Red Earth powder brush like Periwinkle, since it's the only one i can get here in the shopping complex...

Hoozey-

I'm ECSTATIC!!!LOL!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 22, 2007)

Congratulations MissG, and yep, I strongly recommend a powder brush. I don't use a kabuki with Monave because, as I said, the formulation is more dense than most MMU brands, and if you use a heavy hand and a kabuki, it will end up looking very cakey. I prefer using a fluffy one in order to distribute the minerals loosely.


----------



## missG (Apr 22, 2007)

thanks for the recommendation, ms Aileen..will get my hands on the brus as soon as possible..cheers!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 22, 2007)

Yay! So glad you finally got your Monave. I agreen with Aileen, Monave is tiny bit and you have coverage. She's the queen at applying so get that big fluffy brush and enjoy. It's not like a good brush is ever a waste either. :laughing:


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 23, 2007)

Hello?!?!?!?! This stuff is awesome!!!! Hoozey, Periwinkle, I'm so HYPED, I just can't believe it took me this long to try this Movave!! I used the foundation in Kerrie today and it's a really good match for me, it looked a little light in the jar but once I applied it, it looked great. I don't think my skin has ever looked so good...I just love this stuff. I loved it so much that I had to buy the GLISTEN illuminizer and a couple of more e/s too. I also got that Glow finishing powder from Mineral Basics that I've had my eye on for a while now...hope it's all good too. I wonder if I'll love the Meow just as much, I can't imagine being any happier w/ a foundation at this point. So as it stands today...Monave is my new HG.:rockwoot: 

I'm so mad that I had to go through all this sampling to get here...love the MONAVE girls, love it!!

Here's me today wearing the Kerrie, Pure Luxe e/s in regal, EDM concealer in intensive fair as concealer and all over lid, Benefit bad gal mascara, OM blush in rosy snapper, Smashbox gel eyeliner in a black colour (forgot), Smashbox l/g in a nude (forgot that too), BE mineral veil and Lumiere innocence as AOFC.


----------



## caligirl (Apr 23, 2007)

I gotta try this now!


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 23, 2007)

oops, I don't know where the pic. went...let me try that again...:tocktock:


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 23, 2007)

and again...lol:add_wegbrech:


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 24, 2007)

Glad the Monave is working for you Sunny! It is good stuff. I can't really wear it because of my dry skin but I keep some around for concealing major stuff. Are you doing a little happy dance?


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 24, 2007)

Hoozey, girl, I have been doing the happy dance since I went to the mailbox and got my Monave yesterday...I'm gonna go down and see what the lovely postman brought for me today...will let you know when I get back. :rockwoot:


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 24, 2007)

Sunny, congratulations! I'm glad you're loving Monave, it's one of my HGs as well. Nothing compares to its amazing staying power!


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 24, 2007)

thanks so much...I'm thrilled Periwinkle...just thrilled. Now I'm just waiting for my f/s Meow order to get here..I just love the f/s tubs of stuff and I have a good feeling about the Meow stuff too!!! :rotfl:


----------



## periwinkle_sky (Apr 24, 2007)

Sunny - Aaaw, I'm waiting for my Meow tubs I ordered from the 25% off sale as well! Have you received a shipping confirmation? I haven't yet.  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 25, 2007)

Periwinkle, yes I did receive shipping confirmation; I got two emails, one stating that they had shipped my order on April 24th but it was weird cuz I got that message on the weekend which was April 21st and then another email stating that they had shipped it out on April 19th...weird. Anyways, I'm just happy that it's been shipped. I really hope that you get yours soon too so we can compare and exchange reviews!! :rotfl:


----------



## ruby2 (Apr 25, 2007)

I got my shipping confirmation too. I think it said that they print the labels 2 days before they actually ship it, so that could be part of the confusion. I cannot wait to get mine either!!!


----------



## LittleJade (Apr 26, 2007)

Hey *missG*, I was wondering what shades you got from Monave and which are good matches for you? I tried going through this thread but it is pretty massive! I was using EDM too and Light Winged Butter intensive (2006) was perfect but then they purchased new equipment and my HG shade is now too light and too beige for me :scared: I have been eyeing Monave and since your skintone looks similar to mine, I'd love to know which of their shades work for you so I'll know what to choose when I save enough money to place an order :laughing:

The shipping delay sounds really scary though! I've had an order from EDM that never arrived and I've had regular airmail packages that arrived within 10 days - go figure :tocktock:


----------



## ruby2 (Apr 26, 2007)

Miss G-so glad to hear that your Monave package finally arrived! Good luck w/your new brush too and let us know how it goes!


----------



## missG (Apr 28, 2007)

hi* LittleJade*. Sorry to hear bout your HG.

The ones i got was the Light-Medium yellow samples. I am still sampling since i just bought a powder brush, instead of trying to apply it using EDM's kabuki (which turned out TERRIBLE).

Kerrie somehow turns out much lighter than my skintone, made me look ghastly..LOL!But i really love the texture, and u really need only a little..

still haven't tried the other 3. But according to Periwinkle (ms Aileen), Caroline would be a great match for me. I have Caroline in CF and the other 3 are the normal formulas. Btw, I'm a MAC NC30/NW25.

Don't worry about the orders, i know i made such a fuss over it, cause i'm not staying in the States.

Anyway, u could always email Noel (the shipping asst) for any problem that u have. She did advice me to use Registered Mail the next time, so at least they could keep track of the package:laughing: She's real sweet and helpful, so if anything goes wrong, u can always count on her...

*Hoozey and Periwinkle*-

I finally got myself a powder brush, but not the Red Earth one (sorry ms Aileen)..

The one i bought was from Body Shop (bit cheaper, but same texture and it's synthetic). I even tried testing it with their loose powder before buying, and it seems good enough. Do i need to use the sweeping motion instead of buffing??

I'm gonna try using it for the first time tonight, will update u guys on the outcome..hope i'll look as good as Sunny!!:rockwoot:

sooooooooo HAPPY that my package finally arrived!woooohoooooo!!

thanks *Ruby...*glad i could share my feedback now...got really jealous reading all your posts..LOL!


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 28, 2007)

For some reason, the powder brush thing doesn't seem to be working for me with the Monave. It's hard for me to blend it and make it look natural...am I doing something wrong? Is this supposed to be done using the "wet" method?

Periwinkle, I did however notice that I had to buff very lightly, it felt like I was buffing w/ a feather cuz I remembered when you said that you musn't have a heavy hand or use a dense brush. Since the powder brush didn't work for me, I tried it just applying a really light layer and it looked so much better. I'm not sure that I even want my Meow order to arrive now cuz I just can't see myself giving up the Monave.

Miss G, when you find your shade in Monave, trust me, you'll look so good that you won't believe it. I can't pass by a mirror w/out taking a peek and everytime I do, I just think to myself...DAMN, I LOOK GOOD!! lol, my skin, I mean. I've never had that "perfect skin", even when I was a teenager, I always had random breakouts here and there, not too bad but enough to ensure that I couldn't go out w/out wearing some mu. It's always been my dream to have perfect beautiful skin. So now, when I see myself looking so flawless, there just are no words for that feeling.... :rotfl:

And Miss G, I think you look pretty darn good already:rockwoot: , but we all need a little help, right? :laughing:

Periwinkle and Ruby2, did you guys get your Meow orders yet? I thought that since I love the Monave so much now, that I wasn't in a hurry to receive my f/s Meow order, but, NAWWW...who am I kidding? I'm damn sure I'll be pretty thrilled w/ my Frisky Angora too, not to mention the glow powder. lol:rotfl: Counting the days...counting the days....:add_wegbrech: please be sure to let me know what you think of yours!!!! :laughing:


----------



## LittleJade (Apr 28, 2007)

*missG*, I look forward to reading more feedback once you've tried the other shades! I don't know what shade I am in MAC but I guess I'm around NC30 with light-medium yellow and peach tones. The only thing that bugged me about the Monave sample set is that you can't choose which of the 4 foundation colours you want, you can only choose your tone. But I guess it's still pretty good value with the additional 6 baggie samples  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" />


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 28, 2007)

Hmmm...LittleJade, you might be the same shades as Periwinkle Sky, have you spoken to her or asked her to help you with shades? she's like the "mama-san":shurikenthat's my idea of a mama-san and the closest smilie I could find) when it comes to Monave and picking shades, if you haven't, I suggest you get off your booty and get on it!! :lol: , I'm sure she can help even if she isn't your exact shade since I'm pretty sure she had to sample to find her shade too. Good luck!! :rotfl:


----------



## LittleJade (Apr 29, 2007)

Hi *sunny*! I actually read Periwinkle's blog regularly so I pretty much pick her brains there  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's a great blog. I think I am closer to Lilita's shade though as I definitely have more yellow in my skin and less beige. I don't intend to order from Monave so soon as I'm quite broke right now, but when I do I'll definitely come here for advice first. Off-topic, I see you're in Canada. I lived there on the east coast for almost a year when I was little and I loved Canada so much!


----------



## missG (Apr 29, 2007)

Sunny -

I understand perfectly what u mean... :laughing:

When i first tried EDM intensive, i thought i looked real good that it don't matter if i was having a bad hair day (still does..LOL!). And the fact that it was so easy to apply, without being an expert, and still look like you were airbrushed is AWESOME!

Perhaps i did buffed a little too hard using the kabuki, but i'll give the powder brush a try first to see how i like it, besides the kabuki gave me itchies (since it's made of natural bristles) and the powder brush is synthetic. If it works, i need not buy a flat top anymore :add_wegbrech:

How would u compare CF formula with the normal ones?

*LittleJade*-

will try to update as soon as possible on the colours.. Anyway, i know that Periwinkle did mention that she's NC30 as well, u could probably ask for her advice as well since she's tried various brands and textures. I am more yellow-toned (without makeup) and i never noticed any peach undertones, your colour might differ slightly from me. I saw your pics in the before/after sticky, your tone is more like Lilita's.

I agree on the sample set, not much that u can do, but at least, as they say, u only need a little bit, so u can use the samples for quite some time, and the additional 6 baggie samples are a plus. I try to avoid copying 100% from others, cause the weather here is different, and it's summer all year long. But i really like the texture of Monave:laughing:


----------



## LittleJade (Apr 29, 2007)

No rush because I'm not about to order yet but I do look forward to reading your reviews, especially of how their products hold up in our weather (although recently it's been raining every evening and I love it! :9: ). Glad you like Monave so far, gives me hope! Are the Monave jar samples similar in amount to the ones from EDM? I don't think my recent b/a pictures are really that accurate because the red balance of the camera I borrowed is kinda off but yeah, peach and yellow that's me. I _think_ I'm NC30/NC35. I should visit a MAC counter one of these days and try to figure that out. I'll definitely double or triple check with Periwinkle before I finalize my shades :laughing:


----------



## ruby2 (Apr 29, 2007)

Little Jade, I don't mean to butt in here, but I am lt-med yellow toned Chinese as well and the Hyeyeon CF matches me very well. I am also a MAC NC30. I think Periwinkle wears Teporah, but I am not 100% positive. Also, on the samples you can order whatever color you want in sample jars individually. I did not order the set b/c I could tell right away that 3 of the 4 foundation colors probably wouldn't work for me. But it's till a good deal b/c you get 6 additional baggies for the $10. I have only used the CF formula too, so can't compare it to the original. The CF gives heavy coverage and you only use a tiny bit. Also, don't try it wet or you'll get cakey results. Hope this helps!


----------



## LittleJade (Apr 30, 2007)

ruby, you're not butting in at all - I think I need as much help as I can get! I think Periwinkle does wear Teporah but judging from her pictures, I think it will be too beige for me. I'll definitely consider Hyeyeon. I thought of getting the sample set because they offer an extra 6 baggies which all together is a really good deal. But if I order the foundations as individual samples will I still be eligible for the extra 6? Monave is one of the brands with more expensive international shipping so I'm trying to get the most I can out of my money :laughing: Thanks for the application tips!


----------



## Hoozey (Apr 30, 2007)

Unfortunately Monave doesn't give you the 6 powders for free if you order samples in colors other than the pre-made sets. It's still worth it to do individual samples because Monave has excellent coverage/staying power. Like Ruby said, many won't match in that set of 4.


----------



## LittleJade (Apr 30, 2007)

Oh Hoozey I was afraid of that! Maybe out of the 6 baggies I could choose a couple extra foundations, think they'd allow that?


----------



## sunny101 (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi girls, this is way out of left field but, what are the 6 additional baggies...meaning, what are the samples of...e/s, blush, more foundations? thanks again...


----------



## ruby2 (Apr 30, 2007)

Little Jade-I don't think they'd allow you to choose other foundations in the 6 powders, but it can't hurt to ask. Maybe you should ask over at the Monave Delphi Forum? Oh, and you're welcome on the tips. I have learned tons here and am just passing it on.

Sunny101-the 6 additional powders can be anything-eyes, blush, finishing powder, glows, but I doubt foundations. Maybe if both you and Little Jade asked at their forrum they might consider it. Good luck!


----------



## missG (May 1, 2007)

yupp, it's been raining HEAVILY every evening, and that's great if u intend to stay in, but if you're going out :sleepyhead: ...LOL!

The Monave jars are actually slightly bigger than EDM's,but barely noticeable, the only plus is that you can use it longer than EDM (only lil' bit) which is good money spent :laughing:

I used up my EDM samples in 1 month+....and I was already happy with that..

Do try to check with MAC first, at least you have a good idea of what you're searching for, since most ladies here are familiar with MAC colouring..HTH!

ok,ladies...i have finally tested all of the samples!!

this goes especially for u,LittleJade :laughing:

*Kerrie*: the lightest in the group, I'll probably use it as a highlighter or undereye concealer.

*Paula*: 2nd lightest for my skin, but definitely has a more peachy tone compared to Kerrie.

*Caroline CF*: This doesn't exactly match my skin tone, but VERY near, good for my stage performance makeup cause if i use an EXACT match,it will look a bit dull and washed out. (I would mix Carolineaula 60:40 to get a more radiant glow, cause Paula has that peachy pinkish tone)

*Hyeyeon*: This suits my skin tone best and EXACTLY!!This is great fornormal,everyday no-makeup-look, my-skin-only-better :rockwoot:

all in all, I really love the texture (creamy and not drying),but i did use too much for my first application, will try and post some pics after i get the application right,no promises though...Monave Rocks!!!

please note, i find it not drying for my combination skin, in humid hot Malaysian weather:cowboy:


----------



## periwinkle_sky (May 1, 2007)

Little Jade: yup, ruby2 and Sunny are right, I'm an NC30, but I have more yellow olive tones, so my exact match is Teporah, not Hyeyeon. Hyeyeon makes me a tad too orange-looking.

Sunny - Mama-san?!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> I am still struggling with regard to shades of other foundations. I really want to stop sampling. Why look less than perfect sampling other brands when I've found some great HGs, right?

MissG- congratulations! Enjoy your Monave! (which reminds me, I'm running out of Angel finishing powder...)


----------



## missG (May 1, 2007)

Periwinkle-

this would sound stupid, but am a bit confused:kopfkratz:

I went to check with MAC last week,and i' definitely NC30/NW25(but the SA mentioned that NC30 suits me best). Since I didn't order the sample which contained Teporah, I was wondering how come Hyeyeon is my exact match,when u're an NC30 as well?Does that mean NC30 can be worn by few different undertones?I don't know whether my question makes sense:add_wegbrech:


----------



## LittleJade (May 1, 2007)

Great review, thanks *missG*!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Hyeyeon seems to be a shade I should consider trying.

*ruby2*, I'll try asking on delphi, thanks!


----------



## periwinkle_sky (May 1, 2007)

Sunny - I think that is because I'm a mix of yellow and yellow-olive (undertones). Teporah is more on the olive spectrum, so I can wear it. NC means Neutral-cool (I don't know how I became neutral cool) but accdg to this_ MAC cosmetics page_, NC is a match for Golden-Beige skin, so I can wear NC30 since I have Golden-Beige-y undertones. I'm sort of a hybrid of golden and olive, so I can wear NC and Teporah as well.


----------



## ruby2 (May 2, 2007)

Little Jade, good luck, you should get some answers at their delphi forum, but I would definitely sample it just for the heck of it!


----------



## sunny101 (May 2, 2007)

Hey there MAMA-SAN :zahn: , thanks for all the info...I'm pretty sure it was MissG that was asking though...:add_wegbrech: Hehe, I'm just busting your hump... :rotfl: BTW, you are the Mama-san of Monave...so don't go denying it or anything, lol. :laughing:


----------

